# LIVG FUTURAS hipotéticas. FUTUROLOGÍA: Posibles medidas Jenáricas del futuro.



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2014)

Me encantaría no acertar ni una sola medida...pero me temo que -por lo que sé- acertaré unas cuantas. En este hilo me limito a hacer ESPECULACIONES INFORMADAS. 

Informadas por cientos de horas de lecturas de "Documentos del Pentágono" jenaritas a todos los niveles: 

ONU 
Gobiernos Nacionales 
Gobiernos Autonómicos 
"Teóricas Feministas" 
"Feministas" de a pie​
He pasado cientos de horas leyendo sus ideas y esta es mi extrapolación de lo que podría venir.

Consideren este hilo como una especie de _*"1984"*_ (Orwell) _*Jenárico*_: Una extrapolación razonable de a donde pueden llegar las cosas, lo mismo que Orwell simplemente extrapoló a donde podría llegar un Estado Stalinista.​
A quien le parezca que exagero o que mis hipótesis son Sociología-Ficción Distópica, les recuerdo que la LIVG 2004 se carga:

* La *Igualdad ante la Ley*.

* La *Presunción de Inocencia*.​
Destruidos estos dos principios por la LIVG 2004, cargarse otros como la *Inviolabilidad de las Comunicaciones* o la *Libertad de Expresión* me parece pecata minuta.

Llevamos 10 años de Estado de Excepción LIVG. Pensar que los "derechos" que nos quedan son "inviolables" es olvidarse de que ya fueron violados en 2004, y _no pasa nada_.

Mis hipótesis para LIVG futuras:

*TEST DE SANGRE PARA "DETECTAR EL MALTRATO"*

NEO-ORDALÍA: "ANÁLISIS DE SANGRE...datos «fiables y objetivos» para DEMOSTRAR que una MUJER está siendo MALTRATADA"​
*PROHIBIR LA PROSTITUCIÓN*

Ya lo han hicieron en *Suecia* en 1999, y el run-run entre las "feministas" es cada vez mayor para hacerlo en otros países:

Suecia: prohibido pagar por sexo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

Banco de buenas prácticas - Observatorio de la Violencia

Prostitución: Suecia aprueba una revolucionara ley. En Positivo

Con este simple giro, Suecia logró reducir la prostitución a un tercio​
Hay un brutal hilo con un vídeo espeluznante mostrando cómo trabaja la "Policía Anti prostitución" en Suecia:



Spoiler






Antiparticula dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OofRzb5gDBE
> 
> Transcripción en español;________________________________
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiene-a-hombre-comprar-sexo.html#post13203026



Lógicamente *la policía TIENE QUE DEDICARSE A ESPIAR LA VIDA ÍNTIMA DE LOS SUECOS. No hay otra forma de "luchar contra la prostitución"*. 

Por supuesto que no han "acabado" con la prostitución en Suecia. _Oficialmente_ la han reducido a 1/3. El "frente" para criminalizar, detener y condenar hombres sigue abierto tras 15 años de "guerra". Y seguirá abierto indefinidamente. 

Un año de estos gobernará el _Frente Popular_ en España y bien IU o bien Podemos pondrá esta prohibición como algo "irrenunciable".

Se aprobará la prohibición de la prostitución con todo el parlamento en pie y aplaudiendo, como la LIVG en 2004.

La LIVG abrió un *Primer Frente anti-XY*.

La prohibición de la prostitución abriría un *Segundo Frente anti-XY*: Habría un nuevo motivo para criminalizar a los hombres y -eventualmente- perseguirlos, condenarlos y encerrarlos.

Por supuesto que NO conseguirían jamás "terminar con la prostitución", pero la "guerra" para "terminar con esta lacra social" permitiría acusar, encausar y condenar a más hombres y presentar a más mujeres-víctimas.

De paso esta "Guerra" daría excusas para fisgar en la vida privada de la gente e investigar quién se acuesta con quien, trabajo policial imprescindible si uno pretende de verdad "luchar contra la prostitución".

*Francia* ídem.

Francia aprueba la ley contra la prostitución | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

Ley en Francia castigará a clientes de prostitutas​
*Irlanda* prepara una Ley similar a la Sueca:

Irlanda del Norte prohíbe pagar por sexo

Irlanda del Norte aprueba proyecto de ley que prohíbe el pago por sexo | Mundo | Peru21​
Den por hecho que este atentado a la Libertad de las mujeres y de los hombres llegará también a España....de hecho el Gobierno de *Cataluña* ya anuncia que su intención a medio plazo es prohibir la prostitución:

El Govern catalán se encamina hacia "la abolición de la prostitución" | Diario Público

Cuando hablo de prohibir la prostitución me refiero a la PROSTITUCIÓN DE MUJERES, por supuesto.

La PROSTITUCIÓN DE HOMBRES seguirá campando por sus respetos, con hechos alucinógenos tales como que UNA ONG SUBVENCIONADA MONTE UNA WEB DE CHAPEROS:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3n0wRZXmU

Porno y prostitución SUBVENCIONADA...ah, claro, es porno y prostitución "GAY". Esa es "bueno". nada que ver con la machista y heteropatriarcal prostituciñon femenina.​
Exploré todas estas esquizofrenias sobre la prostitución en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucion-heterosexual-heterofobia-inside.html​
*PROHIBICIÓN "BLANDA" DE LA PORNOGRAFÍA*

Llamo "prohibición blanda" de la Pornografía a prohibir "sólo" el "porno silvestre", esto es, el porno casero y no profesional o el profesional sin "Marchamos" que demuestren que es profesional y que ESTÁ LEGALIZADO.

Prohibir el porno (aún parcialmente) sería un *Tercer Frente anti-XY*.

Por supuesto que no podrían (ni querrían) "terminar con el porno". Lo que querrían sería un nuevo motivo de criminalización y persecución de los hombres.

Podrían empezar por algo muy sencillo y con base jurídica: Hacer delito el visionado de _*"porno silvestre"*_.

Llamo "porno silvestre" al porno casero, informal, voyeur o al profesional "asilvestrado" al reproducirse por Internet sin las complejas salvaguardias jurídicas del porno profesional de pago.

En USA por ejemplo el porno tiene una complejísima *estructura jurídica* de contratos, disclaimers, advertencias, supervisiones, normas...todo esto está olímpicamente ausente el el "vídeo guarro" que se graba una pareja o el selfie en pelota picada de una...adolescente (¿es mayor de edad?).​
Podrían empezar prohibiendo el "porno silvestre" por "violencia contra la mujer", ya que:

* No hay constancia jurídica de la mujer sea mayor de edad.

* No hay constancia jurídica de que la mujer consienta ser grabada.

* No hay constancia jurídica de que la mujer consienta la difusión de sus imágenes.

* No hay constancia jurídica de que el consumidor de esta calse de porno sea mayor de edad.​
Sería _tan fácil_ luchar contra estos "abusos" que no entiendo cómo no lo han hecho todavía.

Teóricamente:

* Todos los que se han visto el vídeo del dedote de *Consuelo Hormigos* pueden ser acusados de violentar su intimidad, ya que el vídeo que se sacó masturbándose era un vídeo privado.

* Todos los que hayan visionado a quinceañeras en bolas haciéndose selfies pueden ser acusados de *pedofilia* y _*abusos a la mujer*_.

* Todos los que hayan visionado fotos _voyeur_ de mujeres en bolas en la playa están "violentando la intimidad" de esas mujeres.​
Prohibir el Porno Silvestre obligaría a los consumidores de Porno a consumir Porno Regulado si quieren estar dentro de la ley...que forzosamente ha de ser porno de pago y no anónimo. 

Sería una forma de crear un "redil" de consumidores de porno identificados y de empezar la "cacería" contra los hombres que viesen porno fuera del "redil"...a los del redil ya los tendrían identificados para ulteriores campañas.

Los hombres que quisieran saltarse esta norma serían un rico caladero de denuncias, juicios y Caza de Brujas social, lo mismo que sucede ahora con el porno pedófilo.​
*PROHIBICIÓN "DURA" DE LA PORNOGRAFÍA*

También podrían dejarse de medias tintas y prohibir sin más el porno. Totalmente. 

Asombrosamente ya está prohibido en...*Islandia*. Ya sólo les falta el "detalle" de prohibirlo por Internet:

_*Iceland has had laws banning the printing and distribution of pornography for years, but those laws haven't been updated to include the Web. And two years ago, the nation's parliament banned strip clubs, saying they violate the rights of the women who work in them.

Iceland would become the first Western democracy to try and block pornography online.*_

Iceland wants to ban Internet porn - CNN.com​
Islandia es extraño ejemplo de como puede usted prohibir el porno en un país "avanzado" Y NO PASA NADA:

Islandia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Las "feministas" españolas repiten una y otra vez que la pornografía es "violencia contra la mujer". Si no la han prohibido es porque aún no pueden.

A quienes esta idea les parezca "extraña", "extrema" o "irrealizable" les recuerdo que:

* En España se detiene, juzga y condena rutinariamente a personas que tienen "porno pedófilo", aunque no hayan cometido ningún otro delito.

* "Porno pedófilo" es -según la Ley de muchos países- incluso el "porno sintético" que simula ser porno infantil pero que ha sido creado por ordenador o dibujado, y que jamás ha involucrado a ningún niño real:

Legal status of cartoon pornography depicting minors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
Con estos precedentes ampliar la base de "porno prohibido" es sólo una custión _cuantitativa_, no _cualitativa_.

A mi juicio sería un disparate lógico prohibir el Porno sin prohibir la prostitución. ¿Qué sentido tiene prohibir que se pague dinero a una mujer por dejarse grabar desnuda y NO prohibir que se le pague dinero por tener relaciones sexuales?. Sería totalmente absurdo.

Creo que la campaña para prohibir el Porno vendrá _después_ del "éxito" de la prohibición de la prostitución.

Se nos presentarán lacrimógenos reportajes televisivos de ex-Prostitutas "redimidas" (hay que volver a la terminología de los años 50) por la benéfica Ley y *se nos dirá la Pornografía es una forma de prostitución "en diferido" (lo mismo que el prono Pedófilo es Pedofilia "en diferido"), y que por ello hay que prohibirla también.

Cuando prohíban la Prostitución, sepan que el siguiente objetivo es el Porno. *. Ese es mi vaticinio.​
*DELITOS DE OPINIÓN JENÁRICOS*

Ya sugeridos por IU:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ista-denigracion-de-mujeres-odio-sexista.html

Como resumió un forero:

_*Ya se han cargado la Presunción de Inocencia y la Igualdad ante la Ley

Ahora ya van por los Delitos de Opinión*_​
*"LICENCIA PARA MATAR" PARA "MUJERES MALTRATADAS"
*







Ya propuesta explícitamente por el *Uber-Kapo del campo de Concentración Jenarita* en el cual vivimos desde el 2004: *Pablo Iglesias Turrión*: La "Máquina de hacer Indultos" para las "Mujeres maltratadas" (esto es, las mujeres que _denuncien_ maltrato) que maten a su pareja o ex-pareja masculina.

Supone simplemente dejar sin protección legal las vidas de los jombres denunciados por maltrato.

Pablo Iglesias no plantea nada extraordinario: Simplemente institucionalizar lo que ahora ya se suele hacer de facto: Indultar o no condenar a las mujeres que matan a sus maridos o ex-maridos si estas alegan "maltrato":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bliga-a-repetir-juicio-crimen-de-tafalla.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mujer-matar-a-marido-a-punaladas-tafalla.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ido-muerto-2-meses-de-prision-preventiva.html​
Curiosamente hace siglos en Inglaterra había una pena que consistíe en *dejar fuera de la "Paz de la Reina"* al condenado.

Cualquiera podía matar a quien estuviese fuera de la _*"Paz de la Reina"*_ sin consecuencias judiciales de ningún tipo.

La idea de Pablo Iglesias nos retrotrae a este arcaísmo jurídico: El denunciado por VIOGEN estaría fuera de la _*"paz del reino"*_ de Ex-paña y sería _fair game_ para quien quisiera mandarlo al otro barrio.

Se refuerza así el carácter de APESTADO SOCIAL del denunciado (ojo, no del _condenado_) por "violencia machista", corolario inevitable del mantra _*"no hay denuncias falsas"*_. Si no hay denuncias falsas, todos los denunciados han de ser forzosamente culpables.

Es también el concepto de la _*Free Fire Zone*_ de la Guerra de Vietnam. Los denunciados VIOGEN pasarían a estar en una _*Zona de Fuego Libre*_ jurídica.​
*MUTAWEEN (POLICÍA RELIGIOSA) JENARITA*

En ciertos países islámicos tienen _Mutaween_ (Policía religiosa) para mantener las "buenas costumbres" islámicas.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTtzVslAZu0

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARNW7FdR7aE

Committee for the Promotion of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice (Saudi Arabia) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
En los países con neo religión de Estado jenarita ya se anima directamente a la población de denunciar toda actividad sospechosa de salirse de las "buenas costumbres" Jenaritas:

Spot ganador del concurso contra la violencia de género - YouTube







La continuación lógica de estas campañas es crear una _*"Mutaween Jenarita"*_, esto es, un cuerpo policial especializado en "detectar el maltrato". Este cuerpo podría ser una nueva unidad policial o simplemente un "curso de sensibilización" para policías ya en activo.

En realidad para ser realmente efectivos los _*Mutaween Jenaritas*_ deberían ser agentes DE PAISANO que patrullasen discretamente las calles buscando conductas jenáricamente "inmorales":







De momento tenemos ya un _*Mutaween Jenarita Silvestre*_ que campa por sus respetos en ciertos lugares, de momento sin autoridad alguna, _de momento_:













Este desfile _*fascista lila*_ está convocado por "feministas" SUBVENCIONADAS.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...torchas-feministas-pamplona-miedo-inside.html

Estas _*Mutaween Silvestres*_ salen a la calle como "Policía religiosa" informal de la nueva Religión de Estado Jenarita.

Cualquier otro grupo que salga a la calle encapuchado y ahorcando efigies sería de inmediato arrestado y acusado de desórdenes y amenazas. Ellas no. Ellas ya tiene inmunidad. Como los Mutaween Saudís, que hacen más o menos lo que les da la gana.

Asombrosamente ya hay *Mutaween Jenaritas* APROBADOS POR LA DIPUTACIÓN DE GUIPÚZCOA (¡¡¡!!!), las _*"Brigadas Feministas"*_ (¡¡¡!!!)Guipuzcoanas.



Spoiler



Ya están aquí los _*Mutaween Jenaritas*_: 

Una PSOEista se felicita de que aparezcan "Brigadas Feministas" _*apatrullando la siudá*_:

_*Para Romero la eliminación de esas zona, así como iniciativas de colaboración ciudadana como la puesta en marcha en Ibarra y Anoeta con brigadas feministas que organizan grupos para acompañar a mujeres a casa son “bienvenidas”. Sin embargo, cree que hay que “ir al fondo” del problema.

Las brigadas feministas comenzaron a organizarse, de manera experimental y provisional, el pasado verano ante el alarmante número de agresiones que de carácter sexual que se produjeron en la comarca de Tolosalde. Este año en los municipios de Ibarra y Anoeta se han organizado grupos de voluntarios desde las 00.00 hasta las 7.00 horas para acompañar a las jóvenes a sus casas.*_​
Es de eldiario. Como no sé si es AEDE tampoco enlazo y en paz.

http://www.xxxxxxxx.es/norte/PSE-Gipuzkoa-resolucion-Juntas-agresiones_0_274373011.html

"Brigadas Feministas" citadas aprobadoramente por una PSOEista.
El mismo PSOE que en los 80 y 90 desmontó, acorraló y persiguió a las Patrullas Ciudadanas antidelincuencia por ser "ilegales" ahora aplaude las "Brigadas feministas".

Las "Brigadas Feministas" son parte del programa de trabajo de la Diputación de Guipúzcoa(Bildu):



> * El próximo miércoles, día 17 de septiembre, realizaremos la primera reunión de las Comisiones de Trabajo de (GUNEA)** a las 18:00 horas en la Casa de las Mujeres de Donostia y nos reuniremos las siguientes Comisiones de Trabajo:
> 
> - Fiestas, violencia y brigadas feministas.
> 
> ...



Los mass mierda rien las gracias a estas "Brigadas Feministas" (mallorcadiario):

http://www.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.com/llegan-las-brigadas-feministas-a-mallorca/

No intente hacer esto si no es Mujer y "Feminista":

Brigades Feministes - YouTube

La policía vendrá a su casa muy rápido si es usted hombre y hace esto.

Enlace sobre la prohibición y desmantelamiento de las "Patrullas Vecinales" en España en los últimos 35 años:

Noticias sobre Patrullas vecinales | EL PAÍS

Ejemplo:

El Parlament prohíbe los somatenes a los que dio alas Felip Puig | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

*"Patrullas Vecinales"* --> _Maaaaaaaaaal_

*"Brigadas Feministas"* --> _Bieeeeeeeeeen_​
Sugiero a los Somatenes catalanes que se pongan prendas violetas y que digan que salen a proteger a las mujeres. Pasarán de ser "Vigilantes neo Fascistas" a ser "Héroes modernos que defienden a las mujeres".



Incidentalmente: La Constitución Española prohíbe explícitamente los GRUPOS PARAMILITARES. Tengo muy serias dudas sobre la legalidad de unas "brigadas" de civiles.

Nuestra Policía tiene ya algo de _*Mutaween*_, adoctrinados para actuar ante los "delitos Jenáricos" de manera diferente y más contundente que contra los no jenáricos:













Dediqué hilo al alucinógeno espectáculo de 2 peleas callejeras ente 2 parejas, una pareja Heterosexual y otra Homosexual.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-discuten-calle-adivinen-unico-detenido.html

4 involucrados.

El único detenido es...el hombre heterosexual.

La mujer y los hombres homosxuales NO sonm detenidos. Claro, lo suyo es "falta", no delito.

Los últimos 10 años me he aburrido de leer este tipo de denuncias: Pelea de pareja a golpes. Ambos lesionados. la Policía le detiene a él y anima a ella a denunciarle a él. Es el _*Protocolo Mutaween*_ para estos casos. La "Igualdad" brilla por su ausencia.​
Hace unos años vi un reportaje en TVE sobre el "adiestramiento especial" que estaba recibiendo la Policía Nacional para luchar contra la "violencia machista".

El reportaje era ALUCINÓGENO. 

Salía una pareja (heterosexual, por supuesto) _discutiendo_ en un coche y ello era motivo suficiente para una "intervención" estilo *"Hombres de Harrelson"*...

Los Hombres de Harrelson - YouTube​
...para reducir y detener a un Unter XY cuyo delito era...discutir con su Uber XX en un coche en la calle.​[/INDENT][/INDENT]

*ADOCTRINAMIENTO JENARITA OBLIGATORIO*

Ya existe en determinadas profesiones, como en el *ámbito sanitario público* o en el de los *abogados* de turno de oficio o VIOGEN y los *policías*.

Estas profesiones están OBLIGADAS a asistir a cursos reglados sobre "temas de género", donde tienen que absorber y asimilar la doctrina genarita si quieren seguir trabajando.

Los niños reciben también cada vez más adoctrinamiento Jenarita en horario escolar:

Ver la televisión con gafas violeta - Faro de Vigo













_*El perdón será tu debilidad

Ante el maltratador Tolerancia 0

Se empieza con insultos y se acaba con muerte. Actúa.

Denuncia*_







_*¡Eres un criminal mental!*_​
Nada impide ir extendiendo los colectivos obligados a recibir adoctrinamiento Jenarita, que puede terminar hasta en los planes de estudios de TODAS las carreras universitarias, como la odiada y despreciada F.E.N Franquista.​
*CONSEJO ESTATAL DE CHAROS*

Una original aportación de Izquierda Unida que nos devolvería a la _*Democracia Orgánica*_:

_*Desarrollo del consejo estatal de mujeres, compuesto exclusivamente por asociaciones feministas de mujeres ...dotado plenamente de autonomía y sustentado económicamente por el Estado.

Sus informes/dictámenes serán serán vinculantes en todas aquellas materias que...tengan especial incidencia en la vida de las mujeres*_

http://izquierda-unida.es/sites/default/files/doc/Programa_Electoral_IU_2011_0.pdf​
No sólo volveríamos a la _*Democracia Orgánica*_, sino que además tendríamos ya un organismo estatal del cual -por ley- sólo podrían formar parte mujeres "feministas". ¡Viva la Igualdad y la no Discriminación! 

Le dedique hilo a la ocurrencia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-obstat-lgtb-y-consejo-estatal-de-charos.html​
Me temo que llegaré a ver esto.​
*ECHELON JENARITA:*

Como ECHELON







ECHELON - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
...pero para asuntos jenáricos.

Ya se está exhortando a la población de los países convertidos al jenarismo para que denuncie lo que OÍGA...







...el siguiente paso lógico es que el estado mismo comience a escuchar a la población, buscando _*"signos tempranos de maltrato"*_ en las comunicaciones verbales o escritas.

*ESCUCHAS CALLEJERAS:*

Jurídicamente no creo que fuese muy complicado justificar una FURGONETA DE ESCUCHA JENÁRICA que amplificase los sonidos de la calle con *micrófonos direccionales* buscando "machismo" en lo que la gente habla.

A fin de cuentas son sonidos CALLEJEROS, ¿no?. ¿Quienes sino los "machistas" se opondrían a que unas benevolentes autoridades jenáricas escuchasen lo que se habla en la calle en busca de _*"signos tempranos de maltrato"*_?

Además existe la posibilidad técnica de escuchar lo que se habla en una habitación cerrada enfocando un láser a los cristales:







Laser microphone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
¿Qué machista se opondría a que una FURGONETA DE ESCUCHA JENÁRICA buscase conversaciones "machistas" con esta técnica?. No hay que implantar nada en la habitación a escuchar, y se puede alegar que uno no está haciendo más que ampliar vibraciones que están en la fachada del edificio (en la calle).

Con el ECHELÓN JENÁRICO no estaríamos sino reproducienco el modelo de la ALEMANIA COMUNISTA...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2MLaHBqPms

...ese país que tanto gustaba a Izquierda Unida y que tanto gusta a Monedero, el ideólogo de Podemos.

¿No dicen acaso que _*"hay que hacer todo lo posible, lo que sea"*_ para que _*"no muera ni una mujer más"*_? (de VIOGEN, claro, el 42% de homicidios no VIOGEN de mujeres no interesa a nadie). Crear un ECHELON Jenarita sería algo "lógico" dentro de este contexto de Histeria Social y Pánico Moral.​
*VIGILANCIA DE TEXTO DE COMUNICACIONES*

Habrán visto un montón de noticias sobre como el "machismo" usa las "nuevas tecnología de comunicación" para "controlar a la mujer":







Informe sobre los vínculos entre la Violencia de género y la tecnología

Las nuevas tecnologas favorecen la violencia de gnero. El Correo

Educar en igualdad - Actualidad - Las redes sociales generan nuevas formas de violencia de género entre los jóvenes

El impacto de las nuevas tecnologías en la violencia de género, a debate

https://www.google.es/search?q=nuev...&ei=dOGfVO0rzOxS--eAoAs&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&dpr=1​
Sería MUY SENCILLO que los proveedores de este tipo de servicios (FaceBook, WhatsApp y demás ralea) firmasen un acuerdo de colaboración con el Estado para "combatir el machismo", permitiendo que un programa tipo ECHELON buscase palabras claves que denotasen "machismo" en los servicios que ofrecen.

Google por ejemplo colabora con el Gobierno Chino en censurar Internet.

¿Por qué no iba a colaborar con nuestros gobiernos en _*"combatir el machismo"*_ en Internet?​
Les recuerdo lo que dijo -aprobadoramene- Llamazares (Izquierda Unida) al aprobarse la LIVG en 2004 (cito de memoria):

*Lo que hasta ahora era privado se ha hecho público con esta ley.*​
La LIVG convierte en un asunto público las relaciones íntimas entre hombres y mujeres.

Me parece absurdo pretender que la LIVG es compatible con el secreto en las comunicaciones o con la privacidad. A largo plazo la LIVG invadirá más y más lo que queda de privacidad, ya que los "delitos" que persigue (lo reconocen las "feministas" mismas) ocurren casi siempre en privado.​
*AMPLIACIÓN DE LA LIVG FUERA DE LAS RELACIONES DE PAREJA*

Sugerida, pedida y anunciada. Instaurada ya en normas locales.

Por ejemplo:

*Andalucía*: La LIVG incluye ya a las mujeres del "entorno laboral y social" del Unter XY.

_*Asimismo, se consideran actos de violencia física contra la mujer los ejercidos por hombres en su entorno familiar o en su entorno social y/o laboral*_

Protocolo Violencia de Género​
En Andalucía ya es teóricamente posible ser denunciado por "violencia de género" por una compañera de trabajo o por una mujer que asista al mismo Gimnasio o a la misma Cofradía que uno ("entorno social"). El que uno jamás haya tenido relación alguna con esa mujer ya es irrelevante en Andalucía: esta puede denunciar exactamente igual que si hubiese estado casada con uno. 

*Cataluña*: Pedido que las prostitutas pasen a estar amparadas por la LIVG.

CiU pide cambios legales para que delitos de violencia cometidos contra prostitutas se consideren violencia de género

CiU pide que los delitos contra prostitutas se consideren violencia machista​
Esta norma abriría la posibilidad teórica de que cualquier prostituta denunciase a cualquier Unter XY por "violencia de género". No es necesario que el XY haya sido o pretendido ser cliente de la prostituta, ya que las prostitutas no emiten recibos por sus servicios. 

El Unter XY por ejemplo ya no podría ni defenderse de las agresiones que algunas prostitutas Uber XX hacen, ya que cualquier gesto de defensa sería "violencia de género":

Detenidas dos prostitutas por robar y agredir a dos turistas en La Rambla

Vertele - Prostitutas persiguen y agreden en la calle al 'Programa del verano'

Las prostitutas del centro de Madrid agreden al equipo de 'El programa de verano' - FormulaTV​
*AMPLIACIÓN DE LA LIVG A TODAS LAS MUJERES*

Al final -me temo- la LIVG cubrirá todas las relaciones entre todos los hombres y todas las mujeres.

Sólo estarán excluidos los delitos flagrantemente "comunes", como un atracador que mata a una cajera o un allanador de morada que mata a una anciana en su casa.

NAGORE Trailer Oficial - YouTube

En el caso *Nagore Laffage* las "feministas" ya protestaron porque había que juzgar al criminal por la "Jurisdicción Ordinaria" y no por "Tribunal de Excepción" de "delitos contra la mujer".

¿El motivo?: Criminal y víctima no se conocían siquiera antes de la noche de autos, ergo el crimen no fue "Violencia de Género".

Hubo muy serias protestas porque el criminal se "escapó" a la jurisdicción ordinaria.

A la larga me temo que todo delito "gris" será incluido en la "Violencia de género", quedando la jurisdicción normal reservada para delitos que evidentemente sean "delincuencia común".​
*"VIOLACIÓN" SI ALGUIEN MIENTE A UNA MUJER PARA TENER SEXO*

Medida propuesta ya en USA

Rape by fraud? N.J. lawmaker introduces bill to make it a crime | NJ.com

The Yale Law Journal - Forum: No Way Around Consent: A Reply to Rubenfeld on

Lying to a Lover Could Become 'Rape' In New Jersey - Hit & Run : Reason.com

http://thelibertarianrepublic.com/p...ing-net-worth-get-sex-rape-charge/#.VJ9QPdwPA

New Jersey lawmaker introduces bill to criminalize 'rape by fraud' | Fox News

Sólo pueden denunciar mujeres.

Si los hombres pudiesen denunciar llevar *Wonderbra* o una simple Faja oculta-michelines sería igualmente "fraude para obtener sexo" y los hombres podríamos contradenunciar.​
*LAS MUJERES AUTORIZADAS A VER EL HISTORIAL DE DENUNCIAS VIOGEN DE LOS HOMBRES*

Ley Británica llamada _*"Clare´s Law"*_:

Women to get right to check police records of new boyfriends to see if they have a violent past under Clare's Law | Daily Mail Online

Clare's Law: Dozens of women check partners' domestic violence history | Metro News

Sólo para mujeres que quieran ver el historial judicial de hombres.​
*PROHIBICIÓN DE TESTS DE PATERNIDAD SIN CONSENTIMIENTO DE LA MADRE*

Vigente ya en varios países europeos. Propuesta en muchos otros:

AMA wants ban on DNA paternity testing › News in Science (ABC Science)

Germany Bans Secret Paternity Tests | Who’zTheDaddy?

BBC NEWS | Health | Secret DNA testing 'should be banned'

France upholds the ban on paternity tests

Entre un 5 y un 20% de los niños tienen un padre real diferente al declarado.

Este MASIVO MALTRATO FAMILIAR llamado FRAUDE PARENTAL se mantiene ocualto por todos los medios. Como los tests anónimos de ADN destapan el frause, los tests se ilegalizan y aquí paz y después gloria.​
*INTERESANTE IDEA DE OTRO FORERO:*



Discordante dijo:


> Lanzo aqui una apuesta. Antes de 2020 algunas voces y los medios van a proponer el *canon masculino*. Los hombres van a tener que pagar un % de su sueldo/patromonio anualmente para compensar el agravio de simplemente existir.
> 
> De todos modos no os engañeis. Esto no es mas que otra tactica de nuestros amados lideres para crear bandos, conflicto y enemigos publicos. Solo que esta vez ya no les vale con los inmis, los autonomos, los funcionarios, etc. Son colectivos "demasiado pequeños" para tapar toda la mierda y despistar al personal de la peste que emana de este pais. Esta vez van a por el premio gordo. 50% contra 50%. Guerra civil de sexos.



En la Italia de Mussolini ya apareció un "impuesto a la soltería". Cuando uno quiere "castigar" a alguien, le pone un impuesto.

Igualmente en los países Musulmanes existe la figura de Dhimmi, el no musulman con derechos reducidos e impuestos y restricciones especiales. Un ciudadano de tercera clase.

Dado que los hombres cada vez somo más una especie de Dhimmis con derechos jurídicos reducidos y todo tipo de cargas adicionales (por ejemplo pruebas más duras para acceder a un puesto de Policía), sería una derivación lógica que terminásemos pagando más impuestos sólo por ser hombres, para "compensar" así el supuesto daño que causamos a las mujeres con nuestra existencia.

Sería una medida clásica del "Estado Redistributivo": El "Grupo privilegiado" (los XY) pagando impuestos extras para "redistribuir su riqueza" con el "grupo oprimido" (las XX).

En USA ya se han sugerido "reparaciones" a los negros por la Esclavitud (que terminó hace siglo y medio).

Es igual de "lógico" pedir "reparaciones" a los hombres por el "patriarcado".​
*ADDENDA 12.2016. SE VAN CUMPLIENDO PREDICCIONES:*

Licencia para matar y "test de detección de maltrato":

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...ologico-de-cientificos-de-uni-de-granada.html

Mi comentario:

La clave:



> La mujer, de nombre A. P., mató a su marido e ingresó en prisión por este crimen, pero el jurado tuvo en cuenta el informe realizado por los investigadores donde se revelaban las secuelas cognitivas que padecía debido a los efectos sobre su cerebro de los golpes recibidos durante tres años
> 
> La mujer cuyo caso recoge este estudio, de nombre A. P., presentaba alteraciones neuropsicológicas compatibles con haber sufrido golpes repetidos en la cabeza por un período de tres años. Esas alteraciones fueron suficientes para eximirla de responsabilidad penal,



El "salto" de "compatible con" a "debido a" NO TIENE BASE ALGUNA.

Por ejemplo el que tenga un Rolex es "compatible con" que lo haya robado, ¡pero ello no prueba que lo tenga "debido a " que lo he robado!

Con este nivel de "evidencia" podemos condenar como "Ladrones" a todos los que no puiedan producir facturas de todos los objetos en su poder, ya que es "compatible con" que los hayan robado.

Los "tests" de estas Charos no servirán sólo para mandar a casa a homicidas, *también se usarán (me temo) para "probar malos tratos"*. Si vale para absolver a una homicida, con más razón "valdrá" para probar "maltrato".



> La evaluación neuropsicológica forense mostró que A. P., sufría problemas de atención y funcionamiento ejecutivo (memoria de trabajo, flexibilidad y toma de decisiones)



¿Tiene su mujer/novia problemas de memoria de trabajo? ¿Alteraciones en la atención? ¡Pues ya se puede "probar" que usted la "maltrata"!

Ah, ¿y dónde estyán los GRUPOS CONTROL CIEGOS de NO "maltratadas"?

¿Qué más causas posibles hay de esas alteraciones? 

Consumo de Drogas.

Accidentes de tráfico traumáticos.

Maltrato infantil de la ahora mujer.

Alteraciones psiquiátricas previas. Porque, ¿dónde está el test ANTERIOR a conocer la "Maltratador" para ver como estaba la Homicida ANTES?​
En ninguna parte hay ninguna de estas cautelas básicas. La Ciencia Patológica no usa grupos control ni se plantea hipótesis alternativas.​


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Dic 2014)

Espero que ni una sola se cumpla, y solo sean pensamientos de miedo nuestros...


----------



## butricio (27 Dic 2014)

Ley de memoria histórica del genaro,por lo que podrán denunciarse hechos o conductas de relaciones pasadas,sin importar cuánto se remonten en el tiempo,que bajo el criterio unilateral del cónyuge portador de chocho,ya que su palabra es ley,pudiesen ser interpretadas como violencia,asi como establecer compensaciones desde el momento de ser violentadas hasta el dia de hoy,cual punto de inflexión en su vida,ya que de no producirse esa violencia la denunciante hubiese tenido una vida notoriamente mas prospera.

La compensación correrá a cargo del denunciado o del estado si este hubiese pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Espero que ni una sola se cumpla, y solo sean pensamientos de miedo nuestros...



La LIVG del 2004 es bastante peor que mis LIVG futuras hipotéticas.

Vivimos ya en un ESTADO DE EXCEPCIÓN jenarita. Mis hipótesis son meros añadidos a lo que ya sufrimos ahora.


----------



## Swaney (27 Dic 2014)

Joder con los islandeses. En la UE tarde o temprano la prohibirán al igual que los regímenes super democráticos: como Coreo del Norte o China


----------



## butricio (27 Dic 2014)

Prohiben el porno,que no hace mal a nadie,pero a las religiones no les meten mano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2014)

Asombroso, Irlanda prepara una ley similar a la Sueca...

*Irlanda* prepara una Ley similar a la Sueca:

Irlanda del Norte prohíbe pagar por sexo

Irlanda del Norte aprueba proyecto de ley que prohíbe el pago por sexo | Mundo | Peru21​
Acabo de empezar el hilo y ya descubro que (desgraciadamente) estoy acertando con mis vaticinios.


----------



## autsaider (27 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 se te ha olvidado mencionar el dato principal:

Los hombres españoles son feminazis al 110%. 

Y se merecen todo lo que se les está haciendo. Y todo lo que se les haga.


----------



## Tom Saybrook_borrado (28 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PROHIBICIÓN "BLANDA" DE LA PORNOGRAFÍA*
> 
> 
> *PROHIBICIÓN "DURA" DE LA PORNOGRAFÍA*



No sé por qué me da que este puede ser el hilo definitivo para remover conciencias.

Por lo pronto nadie ha soltado ningún exabrupto de momento, ni hay ningún tag de "anguita sidoso en moto" (que por otra parte son graciosos)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2014)

Joder, abro el hilo y el mismo día mis "profecías" se empiezan a cumplir:



> *EL GOBIERNO de Mariano Rajoy quiere tipificar como delito, penado incluso con la cárcel, la incitación, justificación y difusión de la violencia de género. El Grupo Parlamentario Popular ha añadido una enmienda en la próxima reforma del Código Penal para que quien haga apología machista pueda ser castigado con pena de prisión de entre uno y cuatro años y una multa de seis a 12 meses*



Dicho por varios medios AEDE a los que va enlazar su **** *****.


----------



## Quijotecholo (28 Dic 2014)

En el pais de pablemos podria suceder que una mujer que quiere matar a su pareja por ejemplo por un seguro de vida lo unico que tiene que hacer es hacer una previa denuncia de maltratos....


----------



## Plutonio (28 Dic 2014)

Uno se puede imaginar castraciones en público en el futuro cercano, con poca probabilidad de error.

Si Rusia o China nos tirara la bomba atómica, sería menos devastador, con el cariz que está tomando todo..., por lo menos un bombardeo nuclear barrería toda esta mierda y obligaría a empezar de cero olvidándose de todo esto. Yo hace tiempo que espero una catástrofe de ese tipo que termine con la civilización tal como se entiende ahora, es lo único que puede salvarnos, si no sucede esto irá todavía a peor. Pero no ocurre esa catástrofe...


----------



## Cuak Cuak (28 Dic 2014)

La prohibición de la pornografía sólo la veo posible en España si se impusiera de manera supranacional a través de Bruselas (cosa harto probable). De otra manera, es difícil porque España es un país post-franquista muy empeñado en dárselas de moderno y liberal en el tema sexual. La prohibición del porno sería muy fácil asociarla con fascismo de nuevo cuño y por ahí se puede hacer que los progres tengan un cortocircuito cerebral la mar de curioso.

En todo lo demás, es probable... Dependerá de si en las próximas décadas surge un nuevo demonio o si el demonio continúa siendo el machismo. En general está comprobado que las sociedades sólo pueden tener 1 demonio por momento. Cuando en España teníamos la ETA, a nadie le preocupaba la VioGen. En cuanto ETA deja de matar, los medios necesitan encontrar un nuevo demonio, y se vuelcan todos en construir la nueva figura de la "violencia machista". ¿Qué comunidad autónoma tiene ahora unos niveles de feminazismo más beligerante y doctrinario? Precisamente el País Vasco, una región acostumbrada a convivir con el demonio de la ETA (o de la España opresora según el bando), que al verse huérfana de terrorismo, tiene que construir nuevos demonios.

Precisamente ahora en Cataluña el tema de la VioGen apena copa los medios. ¿Por qué? Porque el demonio en Cataluña es España que no nos deja hacer el referéndum de autodeterminación. No verás aquí periódicos catalanes dando la matraca con el tema de la VioGen, porque están demasiado ocupados con el demonio de la España opresora.

Por eso digo, todo dependerá de si Occidente construye nuevos demonios (por razones geopolíticas, que se vuelvan a formar 2 bloques enfrentados que reediten una Guerra Fría)... Si por el contrario seguimos dirigiéndonos hacia el NWO y un gobierno único mundial, los demonios van a buscarse dentro, y como en un mundo superpoblado los primeros que sobramos somos los varones, van a ir a por nosotros con todo tipo de argucias ideológicas y jurídicas.


----------



## srburbujarra (28 Dic 2014)

Con el porno no se juega :abajo:


La rutina de muchos es, despertarse a las 5.00, llegar al curro a las 6.00, pelearse con todo el mundo hasta las 22.00, cenar de pié, paja, ducha y a dormir. Para mantener a una ex y a un crío que solo ven 60 horas mensuales.

Para rematar, los fines de semana que no tienen al crío (entretenidos), los siguen pasando currando, aburridos en casa o con colegas en situaciones parecidas o futuros amargados (los ves, les adviertes varias veces, exagerados dicen, ... y contemplas la hostia desde la palestra).

Las putas dan asco-miedo por el tema del sidra y no pueden enfermar (si pueden pero la calidad de vida baja aún más) porque tienen un hijo que sacar adelante.
Del resto de mujeres no se fían o requieren un esfuerzo que no están dispuesto a asumir, tienen otras prioridades "amasar dinero para proteger a nuestro hijo de futuras hijas de puta".

Me cagun, lo he escrito en tercera persona, pero es mi caso y el de más conocidos.

La única válvula de escape que tenemos muchos en mi situación es hacer bien nuestro trabajo y una paja con la pechugona de turno antes de dormir.

Es una mierda, pero sino quieren que todo estalle, que no nos quiten el poco circo que queda.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (28 Dic 2014)

srburbujarra dijo:


> Es una mierda, pero sino quieren que todo estalle, que no nos quiten el poco circo que queda.



El problema es que, como dice Ayn Randiano, no buscan erradicar nada (ni el porno ni la prostitución se pueden parar, porque cuando hay una mujer con ganas de ganar pasta con su cuerpo, NO LA PARA NI DIOS), lo que buscan es crear una industria de la demonización y la caza de brujas. Con esto garantizan miles de puestos de trabajo y ocultar otras vergüenzas y atropellos, como el saqueo indiscriminado de la casta.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Dic 2014)

Muy buen hilo AYN. Me temo que se van a cumplir bastantes de tus predicciones. Pensemos que ya estamos en campaña electoral. Los políticos empiezan ha proponer lo que el populacho demanda, ¿y qué están proponiendo nuestros políticos? Pues, bingo: más feminazismo.

Siempre os he dicho que la mujer española quiere discriminar y el hombre español quiere ser discriminado. Hasta que no rompamos esa dinámica, no hay nada que hacer.

Por cierto, AYN, observo algunas omisiones en tus escritos relacionadas con el mundo de la empresa: cuotas de mujeres directivas y en los consejos de administración, certificaciones corporativas de género (estilo normas ISO) para acceder a contratos públicos, persecución del maltrato/vejación/ofensa contra la mujer también en el mundo laboral, extensión de la violencia de género a cualquier interacción hombre/mujer sin existencia de relación sentimental y... aquí viene la sopresa y la novedad... comedura de tarro brutal al hombre para que se case y asuma sus obligaciones. No tiene sentido montar una complejísima estructura legal de trampas jurídicas para que luego no caiga ahí ningún pardillo.


----------



## atracurio (28 Dic 2014)

No creo que llegue a tanto, aunque en este país bananero todo es posible.



El fin último de las jenaritas es crear una red de funcicharos que reciban su salario a final de mes.



Acabaríamos antes dándoles una paguita a todas las portadoras de vagina, igual que se hace con otros colectivos. Al menos perderíamos menos derechos y nuestras mujeres también la recibirían.



Todo lo demás son excusas para justificar su propia existencia, engordar a la bestia y seguir recibiendo fondos. Es todo un negocio.



Da igual que sea violencia machista, maltrato animal, calentamiento global o lo que quieras. El mecanismo es el mismo: coge un supuesto problema, exagéralo, magnifícalo, crea una asociación, dale publicidad para adoctrinar a la gente y vea que el problema necesita una solución y siéntate a recibir subvenciones sin pegar un palo al agua.


----------



## Atrezu (28 Dic 2014)

Ayn, justo antes de leer este hilo he leído tu hilo sobre el consentimiento informado de la quimioterapia. Es este, y no el otro, el que me ha dado ganas de denegar el consentimiento si tengo un cáncer en el futuro ::


----------



## Libertario.Kdna (28 Dic 2014)

todo esto llegará hasta donde los institutos de ingeniera social quieran llegar , asi de simple , otra batallas podremos ganarlas , pero esta está perdida no hay más ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2014)

butricio dijo:


> Ley de memoria histórica del genaro,por lo que podrán denunciarse hechos o conductas de relaciones pasadas,sin importar cuánto se remonten en el tiempo



Oh.

Llega usted tarde.

Eso ya lo estan haciendo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...etroactivamente-leyes-violencia-machista.html

Están condenando a hombres por "actos machistas" que NO eran delito ni falta ni nada cuando los cometieron.

Es como si llevasen a juicio a los padres (TODOS) que durante los años 80 llevaban a sus niños sin elementos homologados de seguridad.


----------



## Blackest (28 Dic 2014)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La prohibición de la pornografía sólo la veo posible en España si se impusiera de manera supranacional a través de Bruselas (cosa harto probable). De otra manera, es difícil porque España es un país post-franquista muy empeñado en dárselas de moderno y liberal en el tema sexual. La prohibición del porno sería muy fácil asociarla con fascismo de nuevo cuño y por ahí se puede hacer que los progres tengan un cortocircuito cerebral la mar de curioso.
> 
> En todo lo demás, es probable... Dependerá de si en las próximas décadas surge un nuevo demonio o si el demonio continúa siendo el machismo. En general está comprobado que las sociedades sólo pueden tener 1 demonio por momento. Cuando en España teníamos la ETA, a nadie le preocupaba la VioGen. En cuanto ETA deja de matar, los medios necesitan encontrar un nuevo demonio, y se vuelcan todos en construir la nueva figura de la "violencia machista". ¿Qué comunidad autónoma tiene ahora unos niveles de feminazismo más beligerante y doctrinario? Precisamente el País Vasco, una región acostumbrada a convivir con el demonio de la ETA (o de la España opresora según el bando), que al verse huérfana de terrorismo, tiene que construir nuevos demonios.
> 
> ...



Correlación no implica causalidad, ahora hay mas demonios a parte del machismo y en otros paises igual de feministas o mas


----------



## avioneti (28 Dic 2014)

Si se cumplen la mitad de las que dices sabes que el 100 % de los hombres irían a la cárcel. Irrealizables las veo, pero como teoría está bien. 

Porque en todos los casos cuando la ley o burocracia se pone demasiado necia ya sabemos lo que pasa, que la peña se la pasa por el forro. No hay cárceles, ni jueces, ni policías para detener cada día a todos los hombres (que muchos jueces, policías, políticos, empresarios tambien son hombres y por tanto irían ellos mismos a la cárcel). 

Como pasa en todos estos casos, algunos pueden ser cabezas de turco, pero tambien se puede dar la vuelta a la tortilla de manera increible y pasarse al otro extremo. 

Creo que se llegará a un punto intermedio sostenible como suele suceder siempre. Yo lo del porno y prostitución y escuchas laser no lo veo, como tampoco vería que prohibiesen el futbol (que tambien podría ser al ser algo tan de "hombres"), y otras cosas similares.


----------



## autsaider (28 Dic 2014)

Hilo relacionado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es/606252-criticar-feminazismo-ya-delito.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2014)

El Gobierno de *Cataluña* ya anuncia que su intención a medio plazo es prohibir la prostitución:

El Govern catalán se encamina hacia "la abolición de la prostitución" | Diario Público


----------



## Te la han Colau (28 Dic 2014)

Randyano creía que ibas a ir más allá. Doy por hecho que en unos años se va a prohibir el porno y la prostitución, lo cual puede producir la paradoja de quienes en los años 70 iban a Perpiñán y Hendaya a consumir porno sean ahora quien apoyen estas medidas futuras.

Me ha gustado lo de la Policía de Género. Yo creo que si IU y Podemos están en algún gobierno de la nación van a impulsar la creación de un cuerpo o una milicia, con sus uniformes, distintivos y todo y que irán deteniendo a hombres por la calle por cualquier cosa tal como discutir en alto, mover los brazos cerca de una mujer, por insultos inocentes como "perra" o "tonta" o hacer algún gesto obsceno delante de ella.

También se van a ilegalizar asociaciones de "separados, divorciados" o que pidan custodia compartida o algo así.

En mi experiencia personal diré que realmente me preocupé un día de 2009 o 10, cuando discutiendo con mi mujer, extranjera por cierto, se me acercaron dos chicas españolas a increparme y a "defender" a mi esposa. Esta, incrédula, les dijo sorprendida que no pasaba nada.


----------



## jls_f1 (28 Dic 2014)

La sociedad esta despertando del engaño de las leyes Viogen, y por eso las feminazis andan rabiosas desde hace tiempo. Y el punto de inflexion lo marcó la falsa denuncia de violacion de la malagueña Samanta Hurtado y las amenazas de Femen y compañia contra la juez que destapó el caso, que quedaron con las tetas al aire y en evidencia ante toda la opinion publica.

Hace unos años nadie cuestionaba la mentira de genero, hoy en dia cada vez es mas gente que lo dice en voz alta, que si de 130000 hombres denunciados son absueltos 110000 es totalmente MENTIRA que solo haya 19 denuncias falsas, que tienen que ser muchas mas y que hay algo que no cuadra.

Aparte de eso se esta empezando a romper el cordon sanitario sobre la mentira de que "el maltratador no tiene un perfil concreto". Antes de la ley viogen cuando un hombre mataba a su mujer nos enterabamos de todos los detalles sobre el susodicho, en los ultimos años se estuvo ocultando para reducirlo todo al machismo. Pero una vez está empezando a difundirse toda la información, se ve que los "maltratadores" y asesinos de mujeres son por este orden:

1- Inmigrantes tercermundistas (moros, sudacas, nigerianos y del este principalmente)

2- De los españoles restantes: kinkis, gitanillos, macarras, violentos en general, ultras, chulitos de gimnasio, borrachuzos de bar de todos los dias, etc.

3- Nunca o casi nunca encuentras a un maltratador de clase media con una vida normal y un trabajo normal, de esos que "nadie se lo podia imaginar", la mayoría cuando se conoce su autoria, su circulo de gente conocida da por hecho que se venia venir.


Aparte de eso, cada vez mas gente conoce a algun hombre desplumado por completo en el divorcio por una denuncia falsa, y muchos de esos pierden los cables y se cargan a la exmujer (=homicidio, no asesinato).

Un factor de riesgo importante ultimamente: se dan muchos casos de moros que han sido abandonados por su novia, y que cuando esta rehace su vida matan a la exnovia y al nuevo novio de la susodicha. Cuidado con quien os juntais y con su pasado.


----------



## Blackest (29 Dic 2014)

Si la gente estuviera despertando no toleraria esto.


----------



## jls_f1 (29 Dic 2014)

Y no lo tolera, lo que pasa es que la gente que ya ha despertado aún no es suficiente.

Y la rabia de las Femen y compañia lo primero que busca es evitar que el resto pueda despertar.

Lo unico que hace falta para terminar en general con la catastrofe progre en España es que gobierne Podemos. Cuando empiecen a dejar entrar inmigrantes a millones y a fundirse el dinero en gilipolleces y la gente vea que con sus estupideces vamos peor aun de lo que ya estamos, será el despegue definitivo de Amanecer Dorado en España.

España tiene una cosa y es que es una sociedad por lo general que durante muchos años no ha querido sobresaltos, y los partidos radicales a ambos lados eran muy minoritarios. Una vez abierta la veda del radicalismo por parte de la extrema izquierda, es cuestion de tiempo que despegue la extrema derecha, puesto que la gente una vez en un extremo solo cambia al otro extremo como si de un pendulo se tratara.


----------



## Blackest (29 Dic 2014)

jls_f1 dijo:


> Y no lo tolera, lo que pasa es que la gente que ya ha despertado aún no es suficiente.



Osea que la gente no esta despertado, gracias por darme la razón.


----------



## jls_f1 (29 Dic 2014)

Blackest dijo:


> Osea que la gente no esta despertado, gracias por darme la razón.



Sí está despertando, unos han despertado ya, otros están en camino y a otros aún les queda rato. No es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## nelsoncito (29 Dic 2014)

avioneti dijo:


> Si se cumplen la mitad de las que dices sabes que el 100 % de los hombres irían a la cárcel. Irrealizables las veo, pero como teoría está bien.
> 
> Porque en todos los casos cuando la ley o burocracia se pone demasiado necia ya sabemos lo que pasa, que la peña se la pasa por el forro. No hay cárceles, ni jueces, ni policías para detener cada día a todos los hombres (que muchos jueces, policías, políticos, empresarios tambien son hombres y por tanto irían ellos mismos a la cárcel).
> 
> ...



Vaya tontería de razonamiento. Háztelo mirar, chaval.

No hace falta meter al 100% de los hombres en la cárcel. Se mete al 1% y así se aterroriza al 99% restante.

Y con lo de la prostitución has pegado el gran patinazo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Dic 2014)

Cualquier hombre con un pene y un par de huevos que vote a PODEMOS merece que le pase peor de lo peor. Joder que yo cocino, limpio mi hogar y plancho ropa desde que tengo 19-20 años y esto es guay pero miro una hembra y digo "Que par de tetas tan lindas" y me viene la inquisición-moral-feminazi y me mete entre las rejas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2014)

Te la han Colau dijo:


> Me ha gustado lo de la Policía de Género. Yo creo que si IU y Podemos están en algún gobierno de la nación van a impulsar la creación de un cuerpo o una milicia, con sus uniformes, distintivos y todo y que irán deteniendo a hombres por la calle por cualquier cosa tal como discutir en alto, mover los brazos cerca de una mujer, por insultos inocentes como "perra" o "tonta" o hacer algún gesto obsceno delante de ella



Yo creo que irán de paisano.

Es más efectivo.

Francia por ejemplo está llena a rebosar de polis de paisano. La Mutaween Jenarita creo que irá de paisano.

No descarto alguna "patrulla de autodefensa feminista" en plan _*Guardian Angels*_...







...con sus uniformes, pero será la excepción y no la regla, y su propósito no será vigilar, sino RECORDAR QUIÉN MANDA...







...y permitir un "festivo paseo triunfal" a las ganadoras de la "guerra del género".



Spoiler



*SOBRE LA PAPISA JENARITA QUE NOS QUIERE CONDENAR A LOS INCRÉDULOS*

La Papisa que tanto se alega de la Nueva _*Cruzada*_ contra los _*Incrédulos*_:







Lleva escribiendo en "El Pis" desde...1979 :8::

Artículos escritos por Ana María Pérez del Campo | EL PAÍS

El Jenarismo no es de hoy. Lleva incubándose décadas en España. Esta señora elaboró la Ley del Divorcio de la UCD.

En Projusticia le dedican un implacable perfil:

PROJUSTICIA, Ana María Pérez del Campo

Googleo sobre la Papisa Jenarita:

https://www.google.es/search?q=Ana+...ei=cPqhVLuIKoiBUez0gZgL&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&dpr=1​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2014)

Añadido:

A mi juicio sería un disparate lógico prohibir el Porno sin prohibir la prostitución. ¿Qué sentido tiene prohibir que se pague dinero a una mujer por dejarse grabar desnuda y NO prohibir que se le pague dinero por tener relaciones sexuales?. Sería totalmente absurdo.

Creo que la campaña para prohibir el Porno vendrá _después_ del "éxito" de la prohibición de la prostitución.

Se nos presentarán lacrimógenos reportajes televisivos de ex-Prostitutas "redimidas" (hay que volver a la terminología de los años 50) por la benéfica Ley y *se nos dirá la Pornografía es una forma de prostitución "en diferido" (lo mismo que el prono Pedófilo es Pedofilia "en diferido"), y que por ello hay que prohibirla también.

Cuando prohíban la Prostitución, sepan que el siguiente objetivo es el Porno. *. Ese es mi vaticinio.​
Añadido:

Cuando hablo de prohibir la prostitución me refiero a la PROSTITUCIÓN DE MUJERES, por supuesto.

La PROSTITUCIÓN DE HOMBRES seguirá campando por sus respetos, con hechos alucinógenos tales como que UNA ONG SUBVENCIONADA MONTE UNA WEB DE CHAPEROS:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3n0wRZXmU

Porno y prostitución SUBVENCIONADA...ah, claro, es porno y prostitución "GAY". Esa es "bueno". nada que ver con la machista y heteropatriarcal prostituciñon femenina.​
Exploré todas estas esquizofrenias sobre la prostitución en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...titucion-heterosexual-heterofobia-inside.html​


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Dic 2014)

Prohibir los placeres es orwelliano, mientras que promoverlos para controlar a la población es huxhleyano. De hecho, tengo la sospecha de que la Guerra Fría fue un campo de investigación para ver qué modelo de control era más efectivo: el de los soviéticos (controlar mediante el dolor) o el de los aliados (controlar mediante el placer). Esto iría en otro hilo, pero lo que vengo a decir es que la prohibición de la prostitución y la pornografía no me cuadra con una sociedad huxleyana.

Aunque tiene sentido, siempre y cuando la prohibición vaya dirigida exclusivamente al europeo étnico, que encima es varón y heterosexual: entonces sí me cuadra. Este prototipo, el único capaz de hacer frente al NWO, es el principal objetivo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2014)

Acabarán montando un ECHELON.

Ahora nos dan las "razones" y hacen el trabajo de vender la burra:



> *"Hay una gran normalización del control a través de la redes sociales", analiza una técnica de atención a las mujeres para explicar la repetición de casos en generaciones jóvenes*
> 
> La realidad desmiente el discurso oficial sobre la violencia machista


----------



## Blas el Empalador (30 Dic 2014)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Por cierto, AYN, observo algunas omisiones en tus escritos relacionadas con el mundo de la empresa: cuotas de mujeres directivas y en los consejos de administración, certificaciones corporativas de género (estilo normas ISO) para acceder a contratos públicos, persecución del maltrato/vejación/ofensa contra la mujer también en el mundo laboral, extensión de la violencia de género a cualquier interacción hombre/mujer sin existencia de relación sentimental y... aquí viene la sopresa y la novedad... comedura de tarro brutal al hombre para que se case y asuma sus obligaciones. No tiene sentido montar una complejísima estructura legal de trampas jurídicas para que luego no caiga ahí ningún pardillo.



Yo también creo que lo de las ''cuotas de jenaro'' va a ir a más y se va a aplicar a todo. Pero sobre lo que dices al final, piensa que sí puede tener sentido montar el tinglado para que "no caiga ningún pardillo", ya que ese puede ser precisamente el objetivo de todo esto: que los hombres blancos no quieran ni acercarse a las mujeres de su raza. Con esto, añadido a la promoción del lesbomariconaje transgender, el aborto que acabará siendo cuasiobligatorio, el lavado de cerebro en las escuelas con neolengua incluida (paleofálico, heteropatriarcal, etc) y abriendo aún más las puertas a la marea del tercer mundo, los pueblos europeos pueden darse por finiquitados.

Se ha tratado con bastante acierto en Burbuja el tema de la sustitución étnica y la forma en que la han programado. Y muy probablemente las leyes de jenaro no son más que una de las más potentes herramientas del NWO para prevenir el nacimiento de niños blancos.

Por cierto ¿sabéis de muchos moracos que estén en la trena por viogen? Ah, no, que esos respetan a sus mujeres...

En resumen, felicidades por el hilo. Es de lo más lúcido que he leído en los últimos meses, especialmente el mensaje inicial de Ayn.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Dic 2014)

Ya están aquí los _*Mutaween Jenaritas*_: Una PSOEista se felicita de que aparezcan "Brigadas Feministas" _*apatrullando la siudá*_:

_*Para Romero la eliminación de esas zona, así como iniciativas de colaboración ciudadana como la puesta en marcha en Ibarra y Anoeta con brigadas feministas :8:que organizan grupos para acompañar a mujeres a casa son “bienvenidas”. Sin embargo, cree que hay que “ir al fondo” del problema.

Las brigadas feministas comenzaron a organizarse, de manera experimental y provisional, el pasado verano ante el alarmante número de agresiones que de carácter sexual que se produjeron en la comarca de Tolosalde. Este año en los municipios de Ibarra y Anoeta se han organizado grupos de voluntarios desde las 00.00 hasta las 7.00 horas para acompañar a las jóvenes a sus casas.*_​
Es de eldiario. Como no sé si es AEDE tampoco enlazo y en paz.

http://www.xxxxxxxx.es/norte/PSE-Gipuzkoa-resolucion-Juntas-agresiones_0_274373011.html

"Brigadas Feministas" citadas aprobadoramente por una PSOEista.
El mismo PSOE que en los 80 y 90 desmontó, acorraló y persiguió a las Patrullas Ciudadanas antidelincuencia por ser "ilegales" ahora aplaude las "Brigadas feministas".

Las "Brigadas Feministas" son parte del programa de trabajo de la Diputación de Guipúzcoa(Bildu):



> * El próximo miércoles, día 17 de septiembre, realizaremos la primera reunión de las Comisiones de Trabajo de (GUNEA)** a las 18:00 horas en la Casa de las Mujeres de Donostia y nos reuniremos las siguientes Comisiones de Trabajo:
> 
> - Fiestas, violencia y brigadas feministas.
> 
> ...



Los mass mierda rien las gracias a estas "Brigadas Feministas" (mallorcadiario):

http://www.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.com/llegan-las-brigadas-feministas-a-mallorca/

No intente hacer esto si no es Mujer y "Feminista":

Brigades Feministes - YouTube

La policía vendrá a su casa muy rápido si es usted hombre y hace esto.

Enlace sobre la prohibición y desmantelamiento de las "Patrullas Vecinales" en España en los últimos 35 años:

Noticias sobre Patrullas vecinales | EL PAÍS

Ejemplo:

El Parlament prohíbe los somatenes a los que dio alas Felip Puig | Cataluña | EL PAÍS

*"Patrullas Vecinales"* --> _Maaaaaaaaaal_

*"Brigadas Feministas"* --> _Bieeeeeeeeeen_​
Sugiero a los Somatenes catalanes que se pongan prendas violetas y que digan que salen a proteger a las mujeres. Pasarán de ser "Vigilantes neo Fascistas" a ser "Héroes modernos que defienden a las mujeres".[/INDENT][/INDENT]


----------



## Blackest (30 Dic 2014)

Pues yo creo que una ETA feminista sería lo mejor que nos podría pasar, si total ya nos matan, cuando morimos seis años antes que las mujeres nos matan, cuando nos dejan fuera de un puesto de trabajo porque buscan empleadAs, cuando nos matan y salen impunes nos matan, etc etc etc.

Se tiene que visibilizar el conflicto entre hombres y mujeres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Dic 2014)

Estas 2 medidas no las había previsto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-se-consideraran-agresiones-contra-mujer.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-50-tareas-domesticas-hombres-y-mujeres.html

¡Qué imaginación le echa esta gente!

INTERESANTE IDEA DE OTRO FORERO:



Discordante dijo:


> Lanzo aqui una apuesta. Antes de 2020 algunas voces y los medios van a proponer el *canon masculino*. Los hombres van a tener que pagar un % de su sueldo/patromonio anualmente para compensar el agravio de simplemente existir.
> 
> De todos modos no os engañeis. Esto no es mas que otra tactica de nuestros amados lideres para crear bandos, conflicto y enemigos publicos. Solo que esta vez ya no les vale con los inmis, los autonomos, los funcionarios, etc. Son colectivos "demasiado pequeños" para tapar toda la mierda y despistar al personal de la peste que emana de este pais. Esta vez van a por el premio gordo. 50% contra 50%. Guerra civil de sexos.



En la Italia de Mussolini ya apareció un "impuesto a la soltería". Cunado uno quiee "castigar" a alguien, le pone un impuesto.

Igualmente en los países Musulmanes existe al figura de Dhimmi, el no musulman con derechos reducidos e impuestos y restricciones especiales. Un ciudadano de tercera clase.

Dado que los hombres cada vez somo más una especie de _*Dhimmis*_ con derechos jurídicos reducidos y todo tipo de cargas adicionales (por ejemplo pruebas más duras para acceder a un puesto de Policía), sería una derivación lógic que temrinásemos pagando más impuestos sólo por ser hombres, para "compensar" así el supuesto daño que causamos a las mujeres con nuestra existencia.

Sería una medida clásica del "Estado Redistributivo": El "Grupo privilegiado" (los XY) pagando impuestos extras para "redistribuir su riqueza" con el "grupo oprimido" (las XX).

En USA ya se han sugerido "reparaciones" a los negros por la Esclavitud (que terminó hace siglo y medio). 

Es igual de "lógico" pedir "reparaciones" a los hombres por el "patriarcado".​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Prohibir los placeres es orwelliano, mientras que promoverlos para controlar a la población es huxhleyano









#killswitch Infographic: Orwell vs. Huxley


----------



## rhdpre (31 Dic 2014)

atracurio dijo:


> No creo que llegue a tanto, aunque en este país bananero todo es posible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




en 2000 abre el hilo y le llamas "tontobaba".

---------- Post added 31-dic-2014 at 22:21 ----------




Cuak Cuak dijo:


> El problema es que, como dice Ayn Randiano, no buscan erradicar nada (ni el porno ni la prostitución se pueden parar, porque cuando hay una mujer con ganas de ganar pasta con su cuerpo, NO LA PARA NI DIOS), lo que buscan es crear una industria de la demonización y la caza de brujas. Con esto garantizan miles de puestos de trabajo y ocultar otras vergüenzas y atropellos, como el saqueo indiscriminado de la casta.



y tendrán un arma con la que chantajear a todo el que levante la voz....

(quien no es culpable de algunos de los articulos....?)

Esta ley parcticamente criminaliza la naturaleza humana.....pero culpa a uno de los géneros

---------- Post added 31-dic-2014 at 22:31 ----------




Cosmopolita dijo:


> Cualquier hombre con un pene y un par de huevos que vote a PODEMOS merece que le pase peor de lo peor. Joder que yo cocino, limpio mi hogar y plancho ropa desde que tengo 19-20 años y esto es guay pero miro una hembra y digo "Que par de tetas tan lindas" y me viene la inquisición-moral-feminazi y me mete entre las rejas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2




Creo que tu comentario "despista el problema"; aunque imagino que las comillas indican ¿silogismo?.....pero puede ser mal interpretado como piropo grosero, mal-educado: Lo que ellas piden es que aun haciendoles el más romantico de los piropos...si ella está de mala leche, te denuncia y jedido te quedas...

¿se ma ha ido la pinza?, o el proyecto de ley lo propone"?; 


entre tanta propuesta y enmienda....no tengolo muy claro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2015)

avioneti dijo:


> Porque en todos los casos cuando la ley o burocracia se pone demasiado necia ya sabemos lo que pasa, que la peña se la pasa por el forro. No hay cárceles, ni jueces, ni policías para detener cada día a todos los hombres



Es que la gracia esta precisamente en NO detenerlos el mismo día.

Tacita a tacita la LIVG ha conseguido 1.500.000 denuncias.

Se trata de ir metiendo a hombres en la picadora de carne poco a poco, irnos "rotando" a todos.

La posibilidad de una denuncia LIVG está ya "en el aire" para todos, y eso que "sólo" han puesto 1.500.000 denuncias.

---------- Post added 01-ene-2015 at 12:34 ----------

En preparación:

*"BRIGADAS FEMINISTAS" de patrulla por Guipúzcoa con el respaldo de la Diputación y del PSOE. Llegó la MUTAWEEN JENÁRICA
*
La noticia:

Organizan grupos para acompañar a mujeres a casa en Ibarra y Anoeta

*Brigadas feministas* quieren evitar las agresiones que se produjeron en 2013Hasta mayo se han denunciado 40 delitos sexuales en Gipuzkoa

donostia - Grupos feministas de Anoeta e Ibarra se han organizado a fin de que ninguna mujer vuelva sola a casa durante las fiestas de este verano. La iniciativa, que funcionó de forma experimental el pasado año, ha vuelto a ponerse sobre la mesa ante el “elevado número de agresiones” de carácter sexual que sufrió la comarca de Tolosaldea el pasado año y la “falta de alternativas eficaces” para su solución.

Ante esta tesitura, estos grupos han puesto en marcha una sencilla pero útil iniciativa: organizar voluntarios para que las mujeres no tengan que regresar solas a sus casas de noche.

Y es que conscientes de que durante el verano las fiestas populares de los pueblos se multiplican y, por lo tanto, aumenta el riesgo de que las mujeres sufran algún tipo de agresión de carácter sexista, en Anoeta e Ibarra este año quieren poner los medios necesarios para evitar las agresiones que el pasado año sufrieron algunas de sus vecinas.

Ya desde este mes las brigadas feministas de ambos municipios han puesto a disposición de todas aquellas mujeres que lo deseen, una serie de voluntarios que les acompañen a casa cuando den por concluida la jornada festiva. 

Diario de Noticias de Gipuzkoa. Noticias de última hora locales, nacionales, e internacionales.​
A primera vista esto es una reedición de las _*"Patrullas Vecinales"*_ contra la delincuencia: Vecinos que quedan a salir por la noche para vigilar su barrio. 

Pero no, porque las "Patrullas Vecinales" NO ERAN IDEOLÓGICAS y patrullaban contra TODOS los delitos, no contra uno en especial.

Las Patrullas vecinales fueron denunciadas por ser "cosa de fachas", perseguidas y 

"Predije" la aparición de esta Policía religiosa Jenarita en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-posibles-medidas-jenaricas-del-futuro.html

...sin saber que mi "predicción" ya se había cumplido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2015)

Mutaween: Policías pamplonicas especializados en "agresiones sexistas" del calibre de que te soben las tetas que la misma normativa municipal pamplonica te prohibe enseñar en primer lugar.



> *Policías formados
> 
> La Policía también es otro de los colectivos implicados en esta campaña. El alcalde, Enrique Maya, ya adelantó que durante eventos como el Chupinazo habrá una vigilancia especial para evitar las escenas de hace un año. Y, esta mañana, el Consistorio ha explicado que, además, 15 agentes acudieron en mayo a un taller sobre primeros auxilios a las víctimas de agresiones sexuales; estos policías se encargarán después de trasladar estos conocimientos a los encargados de protección civil (los llamados ‘naranjitos’ y ‘naranjitas’) durante los sanfermines.*



El Ayuntamiento alega que la campaña contra las agresiones sexistas es "solo el principio" de la concienciación


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2015)

Preprarando la justificación del ECHELON jenárico:



> *Además de la violencia tradicional, asistimos al auge del ciberacoso. La violencia ejercida a través de las redes sociales. Un 61% de las jóvenes reconoce haber sufrido malos tratos a través de esas redes.*



Machismo en las aulas | Andalucía | EL PAÍS

Más MUTAWEEN:



> Educación: Garantizar la escolarización inmediata de los hijos afectados por un cambio de residencia derivada de actos de violencia machista, fomentar la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres eliminando en los materiales educativos cualquier estereotipo sexista o discriminatorio y formar al profesorado en materia de igualdad para entre otros objetivos, detectar la violencia en el ámbito familiar, especialmente sobre la mujer y los hijos
> 
> Sanidad: Actuaciones para la detección precoz de la violencia de género como programas de sensibilización y formación continuada del personal sanitario
> 
> Claves de la Ley contra la Violencia de Género | Actualidad | Cadena Ser


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Ene 2015)

El porno no lo van a prohibir, por lo menos por ahora. La producción de cine porno es la principal industria de Hollywood y en España manda USA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2015)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El porno no lo van a prohibir, por lo menos por ahora. La producción de cine porno es la principal industria de Hollywood y en España manda USA.



Razón de más para prohibir el porno "silvestre" (que es GRATUITO).

Para "proteger" a los menores de edad y para "proteger" a las mujeres (garantizar que sean mayores de edad y consientan ser modelos porno) pueden ILEGALIZAR TODO PORNO NO DE PARojo" en Internet que sea el único sitio para alojar el Porno...legal Y DE PAGO, por supuesto.

Esta "media ilegalización" LE ENCANTARÍA a la industria, que se las ve y se las desea para vender imágenes de tías en bolas ante la competencia del porno gratuito.


----------



## Felip (2 Ene 2015)

Ya pueden pagar bien al mongolo de AynRandiano, porque dedicarse a hacer estos pedazo de post inundados de mierda gratis no tiene ninguna explicación desde la lógica humana.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2015 at 13:58 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Razón de más para prohibir el porno "silvestre" (que es GRATUITO).
> 
> Para "proteger" a los menores de edad y para "proteger" a las mujeres (garantizar que sean mayores de edad y consientan ser modelos porno) pueden ILEGALIZAR TODO PORNO NO DE PARojo" en Internet que sea el único sitio para alojar el Porno...legal Y DE PAGO, por supuesto.
> 
> Esta "media ilegalización" LE ENCANTARÍA a la industria, que se las ve y se las desea para vender imágenes de tías en bolas ante la competencia del porno gratuito.



La prohibición de la pornografía en Islandia se debe a unas condiciones sociales de los islandeses, que no se dan en España.

Un poco de sentido común.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ene 2015)

Antiparticula dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OofRzb5gDBE
> 
> Transcripción en español;________________________________
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tiene-a-hombre-comprar-sexo.html#post13203026


----------



## Blue Ocean. (3 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Oh.
> 
> Llega usted tarde.
> 
> ...



Preguntaselo a un tal Julian Assange.


----------



## Kluster (3 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La PROSTITUCIÓN DE HOMBRES seguirá campando por sus respetos, con hechos alucinógenos tales como que UNA ONG SUBVENCIONADA MONTE UNA WEB DE CHAPEROS:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP3n0wRZXmU
> ​





Vaya maricón de mierda. Voy a marcar la casilla de la iglesia *FOREVER*.​


----------



## Pensativo (4 Ene 2015)

Kluster dijo:


> Vaya maricón de mierda. Voy a marcar la casilla de la iglesia *FOREVER*.



Hombre si los prefieres con sotana en vez de enseñando tableta entonces es buena elección:fiufiu:::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2015)

Felip dijo:


> Ya pueden pagar bien al mongolo de AynRandiano, porque dedicarse a hacer estos pedazo de post inundados de mierda gratis no tiene ninguna explicación desde la lógica humana.



¿Y cuál es la "mierda" exactamente? :

¿Digo acaso algo que sea falso? ¿Qué? :

Me pagan los Illuminati de Baviera en Krugerrands en una caja a mi nombre en Zurich


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2015)

rhdpre dijo:


> y tendrán un arma con la que chantajear a todo el que levante la voz...



Y una EXCUSA PARA VIGILAR a toda la población:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OofRzb5gDBE

Este vídeo es parecidísimo a este...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2MLaHBqPms


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es la "mierda" exactamente? :
> 
> ¿Digo acaso algo que sea falso? ¿Qué? :



Insisto.

Si alguien me dice que he dicho "mierda" que al menos explique POR QUÉ.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2015)

Blackest dijo:


> Pues yo creo que una ETA feminista sería lo mejor que nos podría pasar, si total ya nos matan, cuando morimos seis años antes que las mujeres nos matan, cuando nos dejan fuera de un puesto de trabajo porque buscan empleadAs, cuando nos matan y salen impunes nos matan, etc etc etc.
> 
> Se tiene que visibilizar el conflicto entre hombres y mujeres.



Me asombran ustedes, los masculinistas del _*"Cuanto peor, mejor"*_.

Es como si me dice usted que es "bueno" que se traslade a españa la población íntegra del Mogreb y del África Occidental para que así nos enteremos los españoles de que tenemos un problema con la Inmigración.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2015)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> La prohibición del porno sería muy fácil asociarla con fascismo de nuevo cuño y por ahí se puede hacer que los progres tengan un cortocircuito cerebral la mar de curioso



No lo creo.

La prostitución también estuvo prohibida durante parte de el Franquismo y había programas especiales de "reinserción" de las "caídas" cuya fraseología revive en los circulos "feministas" actuales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2015)

Solido dijo:


> No hay nada peor que la cocción a fuego lento.
> 
> Por desgracia nos van a seguir cociendo.



Muy, muy, muy lento.

En 2004 la LIVG parecía un "hasta aquí llegó la marea".

Ahora empezamos a intuir que la LIVH no era más que el principio, y que sus fines declarados nada tienen que ver con los reales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2015)

Irlanda ya ha prohibido la prostitución con un modelo similar al Sueco:

Northern Ireland prostitution ban divides opinion | Society | The Guardian

Northern Ireland ban on paying for sex is approved by Stormont assembly | UK news | theguardian.com

Las "explotadas" meretrices estan en contra...

Northern Ireland: 98% of sex workers oppose new law criminalising clients | UK news | The Guardian

...es curioso: Una mujer tiene "derecho a abortar", pero -parece- no tiene derecho a alquilar su cuerpo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Feb 2015)

Desgraciadamente voy acertando: Prohibición _de facto_ de la prostitución en España:

Sociedad: Interior anuncia una presión policial "insoportable" sobre los clientes de la...

La prohibición _de iure_ llegará.


----------



## italica (9 Feb 2015)

Y esto no afectará al PIB???????

---------- Post added 09-feb-2015 at 13:33 ----------

Todo se cumplirá. 

Hasta que no destruyan totalmente al hombre para crear la.guerra de sexos.


----------



## Nick Corey (9 Feb 2015)

¿ Alguien ha hablado ya de la castración química por decreto ley para violadores y pederastas? Por violadores se entiende a todos los que hayan sido denunciados en falso por violación, de hecho más de la mitad de las denuncias de este tipo lo son.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (10 Feb 2015)

Feministas empoderadas infollables + Prohibición de la pornografía + Prohibición de la prostitución = Liga Juvenil Antisex (TM) - 1984


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2015)

Noalasnazis dijo:


> ¿ Alguien ha hablado ya de la castración química por decreto ley para violadores y pederastas?



Sí, claro: La entusiasta castradora Lydia Falcón:

https://www.google.es/search?q=lidi...f-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=AsPhVL-jCcyvaeiGgFg

Esta señora publicó esta columna en El Pis:

Derecho a matar | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Es una suerte tener con nosotros a "feministas" como Lydia Falcón: Dejan MUY CLARO que es DE VERDAD el "feminismo". Le deso una larguísima vida a la señora Falcón, para que pueda "regalarnos" con sus aclaradoras cogitaciones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Mar 2015)

Avanza el marco teórico para prohibir la prostitución:



> *«Hay que enseñar a los hombres a aguantarse»
> 
> «Hay que enseñar al hombre desde joven que a veces, si tiene ganas de sexo y no puede tenerlo, tiene que aguantarse. Pero lo que no puede hace nunca es pagar por conseguirlo, porque eso genera desigualdad».*



Encina: «Hay que enseñar a los hombres a aguantarse» - León - Diario de León


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Mar 2015)

Avisé:

Impuesto solo para hombres en fomento de la igualdad real de gÃ©nero


----------



## trancos123 (20 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé:
> 
> Impuesto solo para hombres en fomento de la igualdad real de gÃ©nero



Por suerte ha recibido muchos negativos, aunque eso no importa, se irá repitiendo una y otra vez para que vaya calando hasta se vea como algo natural y lógico sin necesidad de debatirlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Mar 2015)

Asombroso: Esto no se me había ocurrido ni a mí...

Bucaramanga tendrá toque de queda para los hombre | ELESPECTADOR.COM

Es una medida "simbólica", pero el mero hecho de que se plantee es aterrador.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2015)

Avisé:

Nueva vuelta de tuerca en el caso del tonto de la patada: agravante por "misoginia"


----------



## Abramelín (24 Mar 2015)

Joder, eres un crack


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2015)

Abramelín dijo:


> Joder, eres un crack



Desgraciadamente lo soy.

Preferiría ser un paranoico relatando cosas completamente ajenas a la realidad...pero por desgracia LA REALIDAD ES ESTA.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2015)

Más runrun para que terminemos como en Suecia:

Alberto Garzón: "La prostitución es el grado más extremo de violencia de género"


----------



## italica (13 Abr 2015)

Es el próximo paso.

Esta cerca.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2015)

italica dijo:


> Es el próximo paso.
> 
> Esta cerca.



Al próximo "gobierno de progreso" inocho: que tengamos creo que prohibirán la prostitución.

Es la tendencia.

Por supuesto que no "terminarán" con la prostitución, como no han "terminado" con las drogas.

Pero -¡ah!- tendrán una nueva y magnífica campaña de vigilancia y criminalización de todos los hombres, con una picota digital en la cual exhibirán a todos los puteros que vayan pescando en sus redes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2015)

La CEE propugnando el prohibir la prostitución:

INFORME sobre explotación sexual y prostitución y su impacto en la igualdad de género - A7-0071/2014


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2015)

Todo, todo, todo va en el mismo sentido:



> *Desde la Izquierda Plural, su portavoz parlamentario, José Luis Centella, ha señalado que la prostitución es una actividad que supone utilizar el cuerpo de la mujer como un "instrumento de comercio" y ha apostado por castigar a los proxenetas y a quienes fomentan la explotación sexual. En la misma comparecencia ante los medios, su compañero de grupo, Joan Coscubiela ha abogado por ser muy "beligerante" con quienes demandan servicios sexuales. Coscubiela ha alertado de que la solución a este problema no viene por el control de la oferta, sino por la persecución de la demanda y acabando con la "cultura del patriarcado" que todavía persiste en España.
> 
> Ver más en: PP, PSOE e IU rechazan la propuesta de Ciudadanos de legalizar la prostitución - 20minutos.es*


----------



## italica (15 Abr 2015)

Si se.prohíbe.



La única manera de estar con una mujer será sin pagar.



Osea exponerse a denuncias falsas de género x 10000000000000



Para los políticos sería el.paraíso.


Destrucción total de la sociedad.
Control social.

Guerra de sexos sustituyendo a la lucha de clases.


Gana la.plutocracia de wall Street y su ONU.
Los creadores de esta ideología. 



Ojo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2015)

La prostitución la ilegalizará el próximo "gobierno de progreso" que haya en España:


Pedro Sánchez, a favor de perseguir a quienes "consumen prostitución", criticando ademas a Albert Rivera por este asunto


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La prostitución la ilegalizará el próximo "gobierno de progreso" que haya en España:
> 
> 
> Pedro Sánchez, a favor de perseguir a quienes "consumen prostitución", criticando ademas a Albert Rivera por este asunto



Voy a tener que abrir un nuevo local, esta vez en la frontera portuguesa con Huelva.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 May 2015)

Yo creo que el objetivo final es la intromisión del Estado en la vida privada de las personas, sobre todo de las familias.

No abordaría el problema desde una perspectiva de género -que es lo que pretenden ellos- sino desde la perspectiva Estado vs. familia e individuo.

Veo que el punto final de todo esto es el momento en que el Estado se arrogue la custodia de todo menor de edad y pueda disponer de su vida, educación, entorno, objetivos vitales, etc.

Lo otro serían solo pasos intermedios. Más fáciles porque, por ejemplo, la oposición social a los derechos de los puteros será escasa, como lo ha sido la segregación del progenitor varón de la custodia de los hijos (pues de momento sigue estando la madre ahí).

Aquí el conflicto gordo va a llegar cuando el Gran Consejo Charil decida que ciertas mamás tampoco son dignas de mantener esa custodia (porque no rechazan los principios heteropatriarcales, porque los pretenden educar en una religión en vez de en el laicismo, porque no son vegetarianas o por lo que sea).

El Gran Sanedrín Charil serían el servicio mamporrero mediante el cual el Estado, nacional, plurinacional o mundial, conseguiría arrebatar de las familias la custodia de los menores.

Diréis que voy fumao o bebido... Pues no.

---------- Post added 10-may-2015 at 14:59 ----------

Mi sentencia futuróloga es que iremos viendo cada vez mayor número de sentencias por las que el Estado le quita los niños a sus familias o madres solteras.

No empezará a verse en España, donde todavía la familia tiene relativa fuerza, sino en esos países de recia raigambre protestante, individualista y donde la familia ya ha sido tan fuertemente dañada y atomizada (anglosajones, nórdicos europeos, etc...)

Permanezcamos atentos a la evolución. La VIOFAM (ley de violencia familiar) será un instrumento más en este camino:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-viofam-autentico-objetivo-de-subversion.html


----------



## italica (10 May 2015)

Pedro Sánchez promete funerales de Estado para las víctimas de violencia machista


Sánchez quiere que las víctimas de violencia de género tengan funerales de Estado. Noticias de España




Pedro Sánchez propone funerales de Estado para las víctimas de violencia de género - laSexta



PSOE - Sánchez propone «funerales de Estado» para las víctimas de la violencia de género - ABC.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 May 2015)

Asombroso: Esto no se me había ocurrido: DELACIONES ANÓNIMAS, como en tiempos de la Inquisición:

 Sociedad: "Si sospechamos que nuestro vecino maltrata a su mujer, hay que denunciarlo"


----------



## italica (14 May 2015)

Más víctimas de violencia de género rechazan declarar contra el maltratador, según la memoria de la Fiscalía | Abogacía Española

---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 20:56 ----------

PROJUSTICIA, juicios rápidos de género


Juicios rápidos de género.

Durante el gobierno de Aznar, y a instancia del Partido Popular, se instauraron los juicios rápidos. Al respecto hubo las inevitables controversias jurídicas pues era evidente que las garantías procesales de los acusados y sus derechos constitucionales quedarían seriamente mermados cuando no directamente conculcados.
El entonces fiscal jefe de Madrid, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, se opuso con encono a este cambio legislativo llegando a querellarse contra José María Michavila, entonces ministro de Justicia, quien tampoco escatimó críticas al fiscal.
Tras la entrada en vigor de la aberrante ley integral contra la violencia de género, los juicios rápidos se han convertido en algo cotidiano. Mejor dicho, en una cadena de montaje.
Veamos las distintas etapas de esta cadena de montaje en la que se "empaqueta" al varón.
Denuncia por maltrato. Cualquier cosa es denunciable según la ley. Por ejemplo que te llamen fea o gorda. Aunque lo seas. Normalmente en viernes para asegurarse que no haya juez disponible para tomar declaración al detenido y por lo tanto se le mantenga en el calabozo hasta el lunes.
Detención. Basta una simple denuncia, sin prueba alguna que demuestre la veracidad de la misma, por el motivo más disparatado, para que la policía o guardia civil te detenga siguiendo el protocolo de actuación o el "yo me lavo las manos y que decida el juez". Ante familiares, vecinos o compañeros de trabajo, según donde te pille, por lo que la sombra de la sospecha quedará siempre sobre el detenido aún cuando sea absuelto. El detenido no tiene posibilidad de que su versión de los hechos sea oída siquiera, menos aún tenida en cuenta. Basta la palabra de la mujer como prueba suficiente para encausar y condenar. Todos los que hayan pasado por este trance se sentirán identificados en los siguientes párrafos.
¡El arresto! ¿Hará falta decir que parte nuestra vida en dos? ¿Qué se abate sobre nosotros como un rayo?. ¿Qué representa un duro trauma espiritual que no todos son capaces de asimilar y que a menudo conduce a la locura?
El universo tiene tantos centros como seres vivos hay en él. Cada uno de nosotros es un centro del universo. Y el cosmos se desmorona cuando le dicen a uno entre dientes: “¡Queda Usted detenido!”.
Si alguien sabe cómo Usted está detenido, ¿no será que ha habido un cataclismo?. ¿Habrá quedado algo en pie?
Con el cerebro en blanco, incapaces de abarcar tales evoluciones del cosmos, a todos, del más simple al más despierto, no se nos ocurre en ese instante, pese a nuestra experiencia de la vida, más que balbucear: 
- ¿Yo? ¿Por qué?
Pregunta repetida millones y millones de veces antes de que la hagamos nosotros, y que nunca ha obtenido respuesta.
Una detención es un tránsito impresionante, un cambio que nos transpone de un estado a otro.

…

¡Se acabó! ¡Queda usted detenido!
Y no atinas a dar ninguna respuesta, nin-gu-na, como no sea el balido de corderito:
- ¿Yo-o? ¿Por qué?
El arresto es un fogonazo cegador, un golpe que desplaza el presente convirtiéndolo en pasado, que convierte lo imposible en un presente con todas las de la ley.
Y no hay más. Esto es todo lo que somos capaces de asimilar, no ya en la primera hora, sino incluso en los primeros días.
Centellea todavía en nuestra desesperación una luna de papel, un decorado de circo: “¡Es un error! ¡Lo aclararán!”.
Y todo lo demás, que actualmente conocemos por la imagen tradicional e incluso literaria de una detención, ya no puede almacenarse ni organizarse en nuestra turbada mente, sino en la memoria de nuestra familia y de los vecinos con quienes compartimos piso.
Es un estridente timbrazo nocturno o un golpe brutal en la puerta. Es la arrogancia de unos agentes que irrumpen en casa sin limpiarse las botas.

…

A veces, las detenciones llegaban a parecer un juego, tan fecunda inventiva y tanta energía superflua se depositaba en ello, cuando en realidad la víctima no se resistiría aunque no hubiera tamaño despliegue. ¿Pretendían los agentes justificar así su servicio y su gran número? De hecho, parece que hubiera bastado con enviar una notificación para todos los borregos designados y ellos mismos se habrían presentado sumisamente a la hora señalada, con un hatillo, ante los negros portones de hierro de la Seguridad del Estado para ocupar su porción de suelo en la celda que les indicarán.

…

La mayoría se aferra a una fútil esperanza: Si no soy culpable, ¿a santo de qué pueden detenerme? ¡Es un error! Y cuando te están arrastrando por las solapas, todavía exclamarás: “¡Es un error! ¡Tan pronto como se aclare me soltarán!”. Y aunque a los demás les detengan en masa, lo que también es absurdo, siempre podemos dudar ante cada caso individual: ¿Quién sabe si éste precisamente…?”. ¡Pero tú, que vá! ¡Tú eres inocente, claro que sí! Todavía crees que los órganos de la Seguridad del Estado son un ente humano y lógico: tan pronto como se aclare me soltarán.
Entonces, ¿para qué vas a huir?, ¿para qué oponer resistencia? No harías más que empeorar tu ituación, les impedirías aclarar el error. Y no sólo no te resistes, sino que incluso bajas las escaleras de puntillas, como te han mandado, para que no se enteren los vecinos.

…

Además, ¿resistir a qué? ¿A que te confisquen el cinturón? ¿A que te ordenen retirarte a un rincón? ¿A que te manden atravesar el umbral de tu casa? La detención consta de pequeños preámbulos , de innumerables minucias, que, considerados por separado, no parecen suficiente motivo para discutir (en unos momentos en que el pensamiento del detenido se debate en torno a la gran cuestión: ¿Por qué?), aunque, en conjunto, son todos estos circunquiloquios los que desembocan irremisiblemente en la detención.
¡Hay tantas cosas que ocupan el alma del recién detenido! Tantas son que llenarían un libro. Podemos descubrir sentimientos que ni siquiera sospechábamos.

…

¿Por qué , entonces, me callé?
Cada uno encontraba siempre una docena de razones plausibles para demostrar que tenía razón al no sacrificarse.
Unos seguían esperando un final favorable y temían echarlo a perder por un grito (téngase en cuenta que no nos llegaban noticias del mundo exterior, no sabíamos que desde el instante mismo de la detención nuestro destino ya nos deparaba lo peor, o casi lo peor, y que es imposible empeorarlo). Otros aún no habían madurado y no sabían como exponerlo todo en un grito dirigido a la multitud. Ya se sabe, sólo los revolucionarios tienen siempre a punto consignas que lanzar a la multitud. ¿De dónde habría de sacarlas el hombre pacífico, el hombre común que nunca se ha metido en nada? Sencillamente, no sabe qué podría gritar. Y al final, había aquellas personas que tenían el alma de masiado llena, cuyos ojos habían visto demasiado para poder verter todo ese torrente en unos pocos gritos incoherentes.

Alexsandr Solzhenitsyn. Archipiélago GULAG
Calabozo. Las condiciones higiénicas no son las más recomendables al pasar por ellos todo tipo de gente. Algunos no tienen luz, ni natural ni artificial. Al detenido se le quita el reloj, cinturón, cordones (a veces incluso los zapatos). A veces se le examina, solamente para denigrarle, los orificios corporales. Suele agotarse el plazo máximo previsto en la ley al hacerse la mayor parte de las denuncias en la tarde del viernes. Setenta y dos horas. Sin saber si ha transcurrido una hora o un día. Alimentado con zumo y galletas. El detenido no puede recabar documentación ni testigos que acrediten su versión de los hechos. En realidad ni siquiera se le explica cual es la acusación y ni se le enseña la denuncia.
Presentación del abogado de oficio. El abogado es preceptivo y hay que pagarle. Si tienes abogado propio le llamarán y si no tienes abogado propio te asignan uno de oficio al que tendrás que pagar si superas los baremos establecidos, o pagará el Estado si no los superas. Normalmente los superas y has de abonar sus "servicios". Por supuesto el abogado no tiene ni idea del caso y en los escasos minutos que tiene para intentar enterarse tampoco se hará una adecuada composición de lugar. Tampoco tendrá opción a recabar documentación y testigos para la mejor defensa de su "cliente". Dado que el abogado de oficio cobra una cantidad fija, cuanto menos trabajo realice más rentable le sale el caso. Por lo que es habitual que recomiende a su cliente que se allane. Esto es, que se declare culpable para que la pena que le impongan se reduzca y dado que no tiene antecedentes penales no ingresará en prisión. Dada la desorientación del detenido y su ignorancia de las leyes, en muchas ocasiones se aviene a aceptar semejante trato y se declara culpable. Cuando salga del juzgado se enterará de que la sentencia es irrecurrible y que la parte contraria lo usará siempre tanto en el pleito civil como en posteriores denuncias penales: "No es que lo diga yo ni que lo haya determinado un juez sino que es él mismo quen ha reconocido que es un maltratador".
Declaración ante el juez. Tras varios días en el calabozo, totalmente desorientado, habiendo tenido tiempo de sobra para alimentar el odio hacia quien le ha hecho semejante canallada, sin haber tenido posibilidad de hacerse con cualquier documentación o testigo que avale su versión y sin haberse podido asear durante su estancia en el calabozo, el detenido declara ante el juez de turno.
Un porcentaje de estos detenidos aceptan el mal asesoramiento del abogado y se declaran culpables. Al hacerlo, cierran toda posibilidad de recurrir la sentencia. Algo que el abogado no les advirtió y que será utilizado por la denunciante cada vez que pueda. Además la siguiente condena conllevará el cumplimiento de la anterior.
La mayor parte conservan su dignidad y mantienen su inocencia por lo que ha de celebrarse juicio.
En cualquier caso, se dictan medidas cautelares, como la orden de alejamiento, que suelen conllevar la restricción notable de tus derechos y libertades, incluso la suspensión del contacto con tus hijos.
Señalamiento del juicio. Debido a la saturación de los juzgados por el elevado número de denuncias, la mayoría falsas o estúpidas, y la pobre productividad de los juzgados españoles, el juicio se señala para fechas muy posteriores a los hechos con lo que el daño que se causa se ve aumentado al mantenerse en vigor las medidas cautelares. Por ejemplo, al no poder ver siquiera a tus hijos.
Celebración del juicio. Los juzgados de violencia sobre la mujer son uno de los engendros de la ley de violencia de género. No dejan de ser tribunales de excepción que además son competentes en temas civiles y penales. Aberración jurídica aprobada por los diputados por unanimidad y con un largo aplauso. El funcionamiento de estos juzgados adolece de las mínimas garantías jurídicas.
Veamos un ejemplo. Juzgado de violencia sobre la mujer número 1 de Madrid. La jueza titular, Raimunda de Peñafort Lorente, alecciona a la denunciante previamente a entrar en sala. Por otra parte, no sólo no hace caso de lo que su perito dictamina, Natalene Suanzes, sino que incluso impide que el informe del perito conste en las actuaciones si la pericial es favorable al acusado. Por supuesto, la perito confirma que la mayor parte de las denuncias son falsas y sólo persiguen beneficios económicos o la simple venganza. Todo esto ha sido denunciado habiéndose archivado por el Consejo General del Poder Judicial con el sorprendente argumento de que no han encontrado indicios de delito.
Queja ante el servico de inspección del C.G.P.J. sobre la actuación de la jueza Raimunda de Peñafort Lorente.



A pesar de todo este entramado, el porcentaje de sentencias condenatorias es mínimo aún aceptando que las conformidades fuesen correctas y no provocadas por el estado al que se le somete al encausado. Según los datos del CGPJ expuestos por el juez Francisco Serrano ante las acusaciones del colectivo feminazi, las condenas sólo representan el 9,7% del total de denuncias.
Si tenemos en cuenta que muchas de las condenas lo son por motivos tan ridículos como mojar con la ducha, no es difícil aventurar que si la ley discriminase "favorablemente" al varón, el número de mujeres condenadas sería similar sino igual, tal y como acreditan los estudios serios realizados al respecto.
Cancelar los antecedentes policiales y penales es una tarea prácticamente imposible dados los trámites burocráticos que el interesado ha de realizar pues ni juzgado ni policía lo hacen de oficio. Los trámites son lo suficientemente complicados y requieren tal número de desplazamientos que en la práctica resulta imposible poder recuperar tu buen nombre de cara a tribunales y policía.
Todo esto se traduce en prohibicón de votar o ser votado en elecciones, de opositar a empleos públicos, de acceso a viviendas públicas, etc.
Al entrar en vigor la ley, la fiscalía retiraba su acusación si la denunciante se retractaba. Para sobrepasar este inconveniente se cambió el criterio y si había parte de lesiones la fiscalía seguía adelante con su acusación (aún a sabiendas de que fueran autolesiones). Finalmente el criterio impuesto ha sido el de proseguir la acusación en cualquier caso, mantenga o no la denunciante la acusación.
En cualquier caso las feminazis ya están perfeccionando la maquinaria para que nadie se escape a una denuncia de maltrato. Para ello pretenden eliminar la dispensa que tiene la esposa para no declarar contra el marido. Pretenden eliminar la posibilidad de retractarse. Pretenden eliminar la posibilidad que tiene la denunciante de no ratificarse en sala. Etc.
Para darle aspecto de debate democrático y jurídico, Themis organizó en el Senado un congreso sobre la ley de violencia de género con la excusa del tercer aniversario de su promulgación. A la inauguración acuden Teresa Fernández de la Vega y Bibiana Aído. Entre los ponentes ni una voz discordante con los postulados feminazis. Lorente Acosta y los demás falsarios de costumbre.
El siguiente paso ha sido llevar las conclusiones de este congreso de Themis al Congreso de los diputados. Se ha creado una subcomisión para estudiar la aplicación de la Ley 1/2004. Por supuesto no se ha admitido a nadie que no sea proclive a los desvarios feminazis. No es casualidad que al mismo tiempo se cree otra subcomisión para estudiar la modificación de la ley del aborto en la que tampoco se ha admitido a nadie que no tenga carnet feminazi. Las conclusiones están dictadas con antelación y serán llevadas al cuerpo legal tras su publicación en el BOE.
La mayor parte de las sentencias condenatorias lo son por conformidad. Conformidad dada por el acusado tras el consejo del abogado de oficio que le ha tocado y tras haber pasado unas cuantas horas en el calabozo y ver cómo funciona la justicia en España. Abogado que cobra lo mismo independientemente del trabajo que tenga que hacer. Esto es, cuánto menos trabajo tenga que hacer más rentabilidad sacará al caso.
Tras el acuerdo entre la Fiscalía general del Estado y el Consejo general de la abogacía para promover las conformidades, veremos el aumento espectacular del número de condenas por malos tratos gracias a que el abogado de oficio aconsejará a su cliente o simplemente actuará incluso en contra del criterio del cliente, tal y como estipula el Estatuto de la abogacía y el Código deontológico. Poco les importa a esta gente saltarse los más elementales criterios legales con la excusa de descongestionar los juzgados.
Por supuesto, nuevamente se incrementarán el número de condenas y con ello la justificación para dotar de más medios y presupuesto a la lucha contra el maltrato. Dinero que gestionarán las feminazis. Todo esto deparará nuevamente en un incremento del número de asesinatos a mujeres que volverá a justificar el aumento de los medios para su erradicación. Una espiral que no hará sino crecer.
Todo esto no es sino una parte más de las mentiras de las feministas, que por muy repetidas que sean en los medios de comunicación, y apoyadas por los políticos de turno, no dejan de ser mentiras con las que se sustenta la industria del maltrato mantenida generosamente en su casi totalidad con fondos públicos.
De no ser por las consecuencias tan graves que acarrean estas prácticas feminazis, podríamos tomarnos a broma toda esta infamia como lo hacen Cruz y Raya.


Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Kommunist.

Als sie die Sozialisten einsperrten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Sozialist.

Als sie die Gewerkschafter holten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Gewerkschafter.

Als sie die Juden einsperrten,
habe ich geschwiegen,
ich war ja kein Jude.

Als sie mich holten,
gab es keinen mehr,
der protestieren konnte.“

(Martin Niemöller, 1945)

Cuando los nazis fueron a por los comunistas,
yo no dije nada.
No era comunista.

Cuando encerraron a los socialistas,
yo no dije nada.
No era socialista.

Cuando encerraron a los sindicalistas,
yo no dije nada.
No era sindicalista.

Cuando encarcelaron a los judíos,
yo no dije nada.
No era judío.

Cuando vinieron a por mí,
no quedaba nadie,
y nadie protestó.

---------- Post added 14-may-2015 at 20:56 ----------

PROJUSTICIA, juicios rápidos de género


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo creo que el objetivo final es la intromisión del Estado en la vida privada de las personas, sobre todo de las familias.
> 
> No abordaría el problema desde una perspectiva de género -que es lo que pretenden ellos- sino desde la perspectiva Estado vs. familia e individuo.
> 
> Veo que el punto final de todo esto es el momento en que el Estado se arrogue la custodia de todo menor de edad y pueda disponer de su vida, educación, entorno, objetivos vitales, etc.



_Divide et Impera._

Un hombre consciente a día de hoy a de tener 1000 precauciones y cautelas a la hora de relacionarse con mujeres.

Un hombre inconsciente termina con gran facilidad en calabozos.

La LIVG es una Espada de damocles que cuelga sobre TODAS las relaciones hombre mujer.

Es como las armas nucleares: No hace falta usarlas. Su mera existencia ya tiene efectos de Poder por la mera posibilidad de ser usadas por quienes las tienen.

Las Mujeres españolas tienen armas nucleares jurídicas. Los hombres no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2015)

La realidad ha superado a mis previsiones:

El racismo y el machismo se pueden curar con descargas eléctricas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Jul 2015)

Argentina: Nuevas propuestas contra la violencia de género


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Veo que el punto final de todo esto es el momento en que el Estado se arrogue la custodia de todo menor de edad y pueda disponer de su vida, educación, entorno, objetivos vitales, etc.



Primera línea de la carta que recibían los padres de niños enrolados (a la fuerza) en las HitlerJugend:

_*Tu hijo nos pertenence*_​
El Estado ya se arroga el determinar los programas "educativos", el "inspeccionar" las escuelas y colegios y el "educar" el mismo a la mayoría de los niños.

Quitar la patria potestad al Padre es -ciertamente- un primer paso para quitársela luego también a la Madre con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Blackest (12 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Divide et Impera._



Impera et Empera.

El feminismo es una herramienta de las mujeres para oprimir y ser superiores a los hombres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jul 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Veo que el punto final de todo esto es el momento en que el Estado se arrogue la custodia de todo menor de edad y pueda disponer de su vida, educación, entorno, objetivos vitales, etc.



El Estado vía Escolarización + TV + Actividades extraescolares YA CONTROLA 2/3 de la "formación" de los niños.

La familia ya tiene un control muy precario sobre la educación de los hijos. ahora quieren cargárselo también.


----------



## italica (26 Jul 2015)

'No le he denunciado por miedo a su venganza' | España | EL MUNDO


----------



## hartman (26 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La realidad ha superado a mis previsiones:
> 
> El racismo y el machismo se pueden curar con descargas eléctricas



joder pues a mi psiquiatra le he dicho muchas veces que soy misogino el 28 de agosto tengo cita de nuevo a ver si van a hacer esto conmigo.


----------



## THÎNK AGAIN! (26 Jul 2015)

Estoy sacando brillo a mi bola de cristal, ¿¡pero qué veo?!

*-En el fuutuuuro.. cuestionar las medidas jenáricas así como posicionarse contrariamente a ellas constituirá delito y obligación de terceros por ser denunciado. Examen psicológico, tratamiento psiquiátrico e incluso internamiento en centros de reeducación.*

para entonces espero estar bien morido 


Hablo en serio, esta gente está muy mal de la cabeza. Solamente con discutir con una mujer por cualquier tema como política o economía o las cuentas de la comunidad te puede meter en un lío con la excusa más chorra, (mostró actitud machista junto con gestos verbalmente agresivos y palabras discriminatorias sexistas), luego pueden ser cosas como: "¡eh tía! ¿pero estás cegata? hasta un idiota se daría cuenta que nos han robado, pon tu neurona a funcionar." Ella te puede decir: "¡puto payaso, ya lo sé, no hace falta que ningún gilipollas me lo repita!"

El hombre al corredor de la muerte. Y marcado con un punto negro que deberá llevar siempre bien visible.
La mujer, condecorada con la orden de oro de todas las mujeres del mundo por la libertad, la igualdad y la.. 
estupidez ::


No son todas, como dice AYN Randiano hay un espectro de ellas que se les va la pinza, otras están predispuestas y otras buscan venganza, y otras veces simplemente tienen un mal día.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ago 2015)

Avisé:

La policía del pensamiento llega a Valencia: AGENTES DE IGUALDAD.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ago 2015)

Avisé:

Ken pide ampliar la Ley de Violencia de Jenaro fuera de las relaciones de pareja


----------



## italica (27 Ago 2015)

Sánchez propone funerales de Estado para víctimas de violencia de género


----------



## Educo Gratis (27 Ago 2015)

Que hijos de puta, condenan al hombre que paga por sexo supuestamente por "comprar sexo" pero no al que lo vende.

Es como si ahora fuera delito comprar droga, eso sí, venderla no pasa nada.

Putas feminazis.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2015)

feminazis quieren su paguita


----------



## Nefersen (27 Ago 2015)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, condenan al hombre que paga por sexo supuestamente por "comprar sexo" pero no al que lo vende.
> 
> Es como si ahora fuera delito comprar droga, eso sí, venderla no pasa nada.
> 
> Putas feminazis.



Las grandes medidas de Ken para salvar España serán:

Prohibir comprar sexo. 
Prohibir los toros.
Prohibir fumar en las terrazas o en la calle. 

Y para que todo no sea "prohibir":

Desenterrar a Franco del Valle. 
Eliminar menciones a crímenes de la república en los libros de texto. 
Eliminar las referencias a Paracuellos. 
Abrir un debate sobre la discutida y discutible Monarquía. 
Abrir un debate sobre la discutida y discutible Unidad Nacional. 

Mr. Ken hara bueno a ZP. Bueno no, premio nobel.


----------



## italica (27 Ago 2015)

Una aplicación de móvil permitirá localizar a las víctimas de maltrato - ABC.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Sep 2015)

italica dijo:


> Una aplicación de móvil permitirá localizar a las víctimas de maltrato - ABC.es



Existen ya el Alpify y el 112.

Pero alguien ha tenido que hacer "su" App sobre VIOGEN...que seguro que NO ha sido gratis.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2015)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, condenan al hombre que paga por sexo supuestamente por "comprar sexo" pero no al que lo vende.
> 
> Es como si ahora fuera delito comprar droga, eso sí, venderla no pasa nada.
> 
> Putas feminazis.



Es el modelo sueco.

En España con las dronjas es justo al revés: No es ilegal ser drogota pero es ilegal vender droga.

Yo creo que el estafado es el putero que paga 50€ por sexo falso, pero bueno...


----------



## trukutruku (4 Oct 2015)

felicidades por el hilo.

algunas cosas que has puesto son completamente surrealistas. lo jodido es que este pais, en muchas cosas (incluida la LIVG), se esta volviendo surrealista tambien.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2015)

trukutruku dijo:


> felicidades por el hilo.
> 
> algunas cosas que has puesto son completamente surrealistas. lo jodido es que este pais, en muchas cosas (incluida la LIVG), se esta volviendo surrealista tambien.



Si la gente se leyese la LPRS y la LIVG en paralelo, los paralelismos obvios entre ambas leyes provocarían muchos "cortocircuitos" mentales.

Estamos reinventando el Nacional-Catolicismo como Nacional-Jenarismo.


----------



## italica (5 Oct 2015)

Ahora pedro Sánchez y el coletas arreglan esto.


----------



## manstein (5 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es el modelo sueco.
> 
> En España con las dronjas es justo al revés: No es ilegal ser drogota pero es ilegal vender droga.
> 
> Yo creo que el estafado es el putero que paga 50€ por sexo falso, pero bueno...



Más que ilegal, con el tiempo se ha convertido en otra de las profesiones del presente.

Conozco un par de casos, uno bastante de cerca, en los que un yonki de toda la vida ha conseguido una paga del Estado perpétua y el tipo hace años que vive con su mujer (abogada) y un hijo que tuvo ya de mayor. O sea, arrascándose los cojones

Yo también estoy pensando en reciclarme profesionalmente a drogata o lesbiano, o gay "pasivo" maltratado (entiéndase por un "activo" "fascista" :

Profesiones con un buen presente pero un futuro aún más prometedor. Preveo fuertes bolsas de "empleo" en esos nichos en el NWO


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Oct 2015)

Nueva vuelta de tuerca:







La próxima estupidez feminazi: el punto negro


----------



## italica (16 Oct 2015)

Esto del Punto Negro es otro escalón más hacia el totalitarismo de género.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2015)

Va en serio, parece:

Rufián: "En la República catalana la violencia machista será crimen de Estado"


----------



## laresial (26 Nov 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Va en serio, parece:
> 
> Rufián: "En la República catalana la violencia machista será crimen de Estado"



Las Feministas consideran que cuando una mujer denuncia por violencia de genero a un hombre, en un matrimonio, el hombre debe demostrar que es inocente, y en el caso de que no pueda, se considere el tiempo que ha pasado casada con esa persona "violenta y maltratadora", como SECUESTRO.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2015)

Impresionante:

Reino Unido: El hombre tendrá que probar que la mujer dijo "sí" si ésta le acusa de violación.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2016)

Distopia Futura: Premiada profesora universitaria propone PROHIBIR USAR TACONES AGUJA por ser "herramienta de control"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2016)

Alemania: ya te pueden obligar a borrar de tu disco duro fotos eróticas de tu ex


----------



## trukutruku (9 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Impresionante:
> 
> Reino Unido: El hombre tendrá que probar que la mujer dijo "sí" si ésta le acusa de violación.



lo que ya se ha dicho en otras ocasiones.

a partir de ahora habrá que firmar ante notario consentimiento de la mujer y practicar el coito bajo la atenta mirada de 2 testigos.

será eso o arriesgarte a denuncia por violencia de jenaro y una mas que probable pena de prision.


----------



## el tibio (23 Ene 2016)

La realidad siempre supera la ficción.

Man banned from having sex unless he gives police 24 hours notice - Telegraph


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Mar 2016)

Nueva vuelta de tuerca: Libertad vigilada por una mera denuncia.

Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Abr 2016)

Francia sigue el camino sueco:

Francia se suma a la corriente europea que sanciona a los clientes de las prostitutas . El Correo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2016)

_It´s happening!_

La policía investiga varias webs que abogan por "la supremacía masculina y la sumisión de la mujer" | Sociedad | EL MUNDO

Luego irán por Misandria.info y sitios similares.


----------



## italica (27 Abr 2016)

El mejor tema de burbuja.



Se va a cumplir TODO.



Hasta que encarcelan a millones de inocentes o se suiciden.


Vamos por buen camino....


----------



## Hermericus (27 Abr 2016)

Yo soy antifeminazi, estoy en contra de las feministras extremistas y muchos de sus planteamiento, pero lo de ilegalizar el porno me parece muy OK. Cuando no había porno, o había poquisimo y era de acceso muy complicado, las cosas iban mucho mejor. Ahora hay porno duro hasta en las tablets de los niños de primaria

Lo de la prostitución no lo tengo muy claro. Ilegalizarla supondrá un aumento masivo de violaciones y agresiones sexuales y condenar a tropecientos millones de jombres al nuncafollismo (tanto a machos como a débiles y/o poco atractivos física/anímicamente), y por tanto habría uq hacer una profesionalización de la prostitución como algún tipo de enfermera o ATS dedicada a servicios sexuales bajo receta médica.

Estos temas de como tratar a los animales bípedos, así como dirigir y encauzar su comportamiento nosapiens, son complicados.


----------



## etsai (27 Abr 2016)

Aynd el porno es uno de los SOMA's (Un mundo feliz) con los que el Sistema mantiene adormecida a una parte de la sociedad. 

Y no una parte cualquiera, sino a la única que históricamente ha montado los follones: los jóvenes varones sin nada que perder.

Quitale a un NINI su pajilla diaria a la par que le desprovees de relaciones afectivas y sexuales sanas y de un futuro, y crecerá en el una ira y energia que multiplicado por millones puede ser imparable.

En la revolución rusa no tenían porno, ni en el 36, ni en las primaveras árabes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2016)

Interesante concepto:



MI6 dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> 
> Van de liberadas y libertarias, de promiscuas, de putas, dicho por ellas mismas... Venden su sexualidad porque son muy modernas y liberadas, pero parece que Torbe no es de su agrado. Lógicamente si ha cometido delitos que se le juzgue, pero es obvio que se le persigue por otros motivos.
> 
> ...



De un hilo sobre Torbe.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 May 2016)

Ya estan repartiendo uniformes:

AVISÉ.País Vasco. Ya están repartiendo uniformes de POLICÍA RELIGIOSA (Mutawa): "300 agentes que portaban petos morados" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

Acabarán prohibiéndolo o "regulándolo":

RAMON ESPINAR BLACK: " hay que vigilar el PORNO, este país está ENFERMO de MACHISMO" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Jun 2016)

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/gu...nchez-partidario-de-prohibir-prostitucion.htm


----------



## italica (30 Jun 2016)

La muerte en prisión de un padre que ingresó por poner una nota a la madre en la mochila del niño, desata la indignación popular contra la Ley de Violencia de Género


----------



## italica (2 Jul 2016)

La ley de igualdad de trato va a ser el complemento a la de genero......

---------- Post added 02-jul-2016 at 23:23 ----------

La Administración reclama al colectivo gay Colega que devuelva más de 200.000 euros sin justificar


----------



## PodridoyDemente (3 Jul 2016)

Si prohiben las putas ¿que sentido tendría el cash sano para follarse chortinas a pelo?
Si no fuera por las putas habría millones de españoles que nunca follaría. 

¿Qué es lo siguiente que nos prepara esta gentuza? ¿Cadena perpetua a los heterosexuales? ¿ablación genital masculina obligatoria?

El fin de los tiempos se acerca.


----------



## italica (4 Jul 2016)

Vamos para bingo.........


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2016)

Mitsou dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, que venga un marica emasculado a decirme que tengo que cambiar de acera o acelerar el paso cuando me cruzo con una mujer por si se siente amenazada por mi presencia



Me temo que acabará normalizándose tal exigencia, con acusaciones de "amenazas" a los que no cumplan.

recuerde la "violación sin violencia" de Pamplona, perpetrada por la mera coacción de la presencia de 5 machos.

Cambien "HOMBRE" por "NEGRO" y vean resultado: "Cuando cojo un taxi sí que lo paso mal ¿Por qué? Conducido por un NEGRO" - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## italica (7 Sep 2016)

todo se va cumpliendo.



podríamos ver también el derecho comparado y protocolos de genero en otros países.


aunque somos pioneros


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2016)

Avisé:

MÁS MADERA: El PP lleva moción al Senado para AMPLIAR la LEY DE VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO. Incluye "AGRESIONES" A DESCONOCIDAS - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## italica (29 Sep 2016)

El oraculo de delphos.....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2016)

El porno como fermento de Jenarismo:

José Luis García:

Terminarán restringiéndolo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2016)

Hemen da Femistapo:

Sociedad: Bilbao: Mujeres-Escolta piden trabajar para "ONG Feministas" y portar Tázer para "proteger maltratadas" y ser testigos - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## italica (3 Nov 2016)

macho si es que lo clavas


tu vivias en Delphos no???


----------



## italica (25 Nov 2016)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Dic 2016)

Portales Jenáricos en San Sebastián:

Los portales y accesos a viviendas deberán ser más visibles y seguros . diariovasco.com

Donostia exige que los portales de nuevos edificios estén en la vía más transitada y sean diáfanos. Noticias de Gipuzkoa


----------



## italica (1 Dic 2016)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Dic 2016)

Licencia para matar y "test de detección de maltrato":

ABSUELVEN A MUJER maltratada que MATÓ a su marido, gracias a INFORME NEUROPSICOLÓGICO de científicos de uni de Granada - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Mi comentario:

La clave:



> La mujer, de nombre A. P., mató a su marido e ingresó en prisión por este crimen, pero el jurado tuvo en cuenta el informe realizado por los investigadores donde se revelaban las secuelas cognitivas que padecía debido a los efectos sobre su cerebro de los golpes recibidos durante tres años
> 
> La mujer cuyo caso recoge este estudio, de nombre A. P., presentaba alteraciones neuropsicológicas compatibles con haber sufrido golpes repetidos en la cabeza por un período de tres años. Esas alteraciones fueron suficientes para eximirla de responsabilidad penal,



El "salto" de "compatible con" a "debido a" NO TIENE BASE ALGUNA.

Por ejemplo el que tenga un Rolex es "compatible con" que lo haya robado, ¡pero ello no prueba que lo tenga "debido a " que lo he robado!

Con este nivel de "evidencia" podemos condenar como "Ladrones" a todos los que no puiedan producir facturas de todos los objetos en su poder, ya que es "compatible con" que los hayan robado.

Los "tests" de estas Charos no servirán sólo para mandar a casa a homicidas, *también se usarán (me temo) para "probar malos tratos"*. Si vale para absolver a una homicida, con más razón "valdrá" para probar "maltrato".



> La evaluación neuropsicológica forense mostró que A. P., sufría problemas de atención y funcionamiento ejecutivo (memoria de trabajo, flexibilidad y toma de decisiones)



¿Tiene su mujer/novia problemas de memoria de trabajo? ¿Alteraciones en la atención? ¡Pues ya se puede "probar" que usted la "maltrata"!

Ah, ¿y dónde estyán los GRUPOS CONTROL CIEGOS de NO "maltratadas"?

¿Qué más causas posibles hay de esas alteraciones? 

Consumo de Drogas.

Accidentes de tráfico traumáticos.

Maltrato infantil de la ahora mujer.

Alteraciones psiquiátricas previas. Porque, ¿dónde está el test ANTERIOR a conocer la "Maltratador" para ver como estaba la Homicida ANTES?​
En ninguna parte hay ninguna de estas cautelas básicas. La Ciencia Patológica no usa grupos control ni se plantea hipótesis alternativas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2017)

Avisé:

SE ACERCA EL MADMAX JENÁRICO: La violencia de género dejará de estar limitada a relaciones de pareja - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2018)

Todas estas "innovaciones" (confieso) no las predije:

Sociedad: Vascolandia: LAOGAI LILA. Policía "vigilando a maltratadores" (absueltos). Casas reclusión y "reeducación" para ídem


----------



## gabrielo (24 Feb 2018)

ayn randiano2 dijo:


> acabarán prohibiéndolo o "regulándolo":
> 
> ramon espinar black: " hay que vigilar el porno, este país está enfermo de machismo" - burbuja.info - foro de economía



nos estan preparando para el estado islamico donde el hombre blanco heterosexual catolico sera exterminado y donde el hombre arabe cojera todas las riendas y hara lo que quiera


----------



## morethanafeeling (24 Feb 2018)

Todas estas hipotéticas medidas terminarán quedándose cortas ante lo que está por venir, al tiempo.

Aplaudo la labor de AYN RANDiano2 en este foro. No tiene precio.

El otro día entre en un taller mecánico y en la garita del jefe del taller vi que tenía varios calendarios y fotos porno. Aquello chirrió en mi cabeza y me sorprendió que las feministas todavía no lo hubieran prohibido. Lo vi como un fallo en Matrix. Sin duda pocas feministas pasan por talleres de barrio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Jun 2018)

Las víctimas de violencia de género en Madrid podrán acceder a una vivienda pública sin denuncia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2018)

Valencia tendrá la primera COMISARÍA DE POLICÍA "ESPECIALIZADA" EN JENARO


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2019)

Urgente: El Parlamento Europeo solicita que las mujeres paguen menos impuestos


----------



## Rossi (17 Ene 2019)

Occidente, la Arabia Saudí para hombres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jul 2019)

Avisé:

Público: Por qué las mujeres deberían pagar menos impuestos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Sep 2019)

Parlamento de mujeres con veto:

Sociedad: - Emakunde publica su MEIN KAMPF: "Yo creo q Patriarcado lo es todo...DESFAMILIARIZACIÓN...Neutralización instituciones públicas PARLAMENTO NO MIXTO"

esto no lo preveí.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Nov 2019)

Carca progres:







Cabecera de la manifestación de esta tarde


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (25 Nov 2019)

No necesito una mujer en mi vida a tiempo completo, así que me la trae al pairo.
Con educar a mi hija en contra de esta corriente de taradas subvencionadas, me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## Visilleras (26 Nov 2019)

REflote necesario


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Sep 2021)

__





El PSOE apuesta por poner fin a la prostitución en dos años


El PSOE ha apostado por renovar el Pacto de Estado contra la violencia de género, que cumple este martes cuatro años de su aprobación en el Congreso, y ha subrayado la necesidad de abarcar las distintas manifestaciones de la violencia machista, poniendo fin a la prostitución en esta legislatura...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PROHIBIR LA PROSTITUCIÓN*
> 
> Ya lo han hicieron en *Suecia* en 1999, y el run-run entre las "feministas" es cada vez mayor para hacerlo en otros países:
> 
> ...



Avisé.


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (8 Jun 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Avisé.



Añade algún tipo de impuesto para hombres, que lo veremos.

Algo como… “cuota para la paridad real de género”.

*
LO HEMOS DE VER.*


----------

